# Magone



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

La mia ragazza più grande .. parte a breve andrà a studiare via e io che tanto ho fatto perche crescesse indipendente sto a pezzi
Un a pezzi gestibile sono  felice x lei però che magone  mi mancherà e tanto

si chiude un'epoca anche

Io le auguro tanta felicità è sono davvero contenta  per lei e di darle questa possibilità mah ... una parte di me sanguina un po'


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

Ti capisco. Essere genitori è accettare e favorire l’autonomia, senza manifestare il dolore del distacco. 
Pensa quando se ne andrà il più piccolo!


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

Capisco, te figurati che prima del covid all'asilo di mio figlio (festa di fine anno) cantarono questa. Magone totale


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco, te figurati che prima del covid all'asilo di mio figlio (festa di fine anno) cantarono questa. Magone totale


ahhhh lacrime


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Essere genitori è accettare e favorire l’autonomia, senza manifestare il dolore del distacco.
> Pensa quando se ne andrà il più piccolo!


Altro gg pensavamo io e mio compagno qnd tutti saranno fuori casa di prendere una casetta x noi e io ...con  camera x ospiti x qnd ci verranno a trovare eh !!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco, te figurati che prima del covid all'asilo di mio figlio (festa di fine anno) cantarono questa. Magone totale


Noooo non la voglio ascoltare...
Piango solo a leggere il titolo...
L hanno messa per i miei figli alle elementari al termine dei 5 anni....

Consolati che hai ancora le elementari...


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ahhhh lacrime


Ricordo anche una specie di "recita all'asilo nido (ancora più piccolo). Fecero cose talmente da "grandi  che mi trovai in lacrime come una scema.  Mi sentii un po' meno sola nella mia commozione quando le stesse lacrime le vidi sulla faccia di un'educatrice (caso strano mia amica, eh ), al termine 
Ci sono momenti in cui ti viene solo presentato in faccia il tempo che passa, e all'orgoglio si aggiunge uno tsunami di emozioni. Accettale come un sono, e pensa se anziché provare quelle fossi indifferente, o arrabbiata....  E dillo, a tua figlia, che sei fiera di lei 
Oh.... hai fatto venire il magone pure a me, mannaggia


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noooo non la voglio ascoltare...
> Piango solo a leggere il titolo...
> L hanno messa per i miei figli alle elementari al termine dei 5 anni....
> 
> Consolati che hai ancora le elementari...


Ha già esordito, prima ancora di iniziare, dicendo  "che palle non voglio andare a scuola". Questo per dirti quanto è dolce la mia creatura . É intelligentissimo  (non lo dico io ma la psicologa di cui vi ho parlato è che lo ha seguito), e per sua fortuna  (e mia sfortuna  ) ha un carattere che dà parecchio filo da torcere  Per la scuola ho semplicemente paura , speriamo di non essere tra le schiere dei genitori disperati, per il resto mi auguro con tutto il cuore che sia molto diverso da me , e che sappia da subito andare per la vita.... a modo suo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ha già esordito, prima ancora di iniziare, dicendo  "che palle non voglio andare a scuola". Questo per dirti quanto è dolce la mia creatura . É intelligentissimo  (non lo dico io ma la psicologa di cui vi ho parlato è che lo ha seguito), e per sua fortuna  (e mia sfortuna  ) ha un carattere che dà parecchio filo da torcere  Per la scuola ho semplicemente paura , speriamo di non essere tra le schiere dei genitori disperati, per il resto mi auguro con tutto il cuore che sia molto diverso da me , e che sappia da subito andare per la vita.... a modo suo


Vai tranquilla!!!
Sarà un angioletto!!!se trova delle maestre in grado di fare il loro lavoro....
Io ho avuto delle ottime insegnanti sia alla materna che alle elementari per il piccolo ..
Per la grande...
Calerei uno strato di cemento sulle sue maestre delle elementari...2 pettegole di prima categoria...ma alla fine i ragazzi erano cmq preparati...


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vai tranquilla!!!
> Sarà un angioletto!!!se trova delle maestre in grado di fare il loro lavoro....
> Io ho avuto delle ottime insegnanti sia alla materna che alle elementari per il piccolo ..
> Per la grande...
> Calerei uno strato di cemento sulle sue maestre delle elementari...2 pettegole di prima categoria...ma alla fine i ragazzi erano cmq preparati...


Non mi preoccupo tanto delle maestre quanto di lui 
Speriamo bene!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

Io ero stravolta alla “cerimonia “ di addio alla materna.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> La mia ragazza più grande .. parte a breve andrà a studiare via e io che tanto ho fatto perche crescesse indipendente sto a pezzi
> Un a pezzi gestibile sono  felice x lei però che magone  mi mancherà e tanto
> 
> si chiude un'epoca anche
> ...


Credo che il magone sia più che naturale. 
Sono anche convinta che per lei sarà una bellissima esperienza 
Mi sarebbe piaciuto che i miei figli avessero fatto la stessa scelta 
Il piccolo è via per lavoro da un mese. Mi manca ma sono contenta per l’esperienza è per quanto impara nonostante lo sfruttamento davvero a livelli pazzeschi


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che il magone sia più che naturale.
> Sono anche convinta che per lei sarà una bellissima esperienza
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto che i miei figli avessero fatto la stessa scelta
> Il piccolo è via per lavoro da un mese. Mi manca ma sono contenta per l’esperienza è per quanto impara nonostante lo sfruttamento davvero a livelli pazzeschi


 Che cosa fa ?
Tanti giovani ahimè sono sfruttati sento situazioni davvero al limite per un paese che dovrebbe valorizzarli e invece ..


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Che cosa fa ?
> Tanti giovani ahimè sono sfruttati sento situazioni davvero al limite per un paese che dovrebbe valorizzarli e invece ..


Cameriere in un resort 5 stelle 
Ti dico solo che non è ancora riuscito ad andare in spiaggia


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cameriere in un resort 5 stelle
> Ti dico solo che non è ancora riuscito ad andare in spiaggia


 Pazzesco avrebbero diritto a turni 
Al mare c erano camerieri giovani simpatici competenti che mettevano davvero di buon umore anche loro a fare stagioni parlano due lingue sono professionali estroversi capaci ma ci dicevano essere sfruttati !!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> La mia ragazza più grande .. parte a breve andrà a studiare via e io che tanto ho fatto perche crescesse indipendente sto a pezzi
> Un a pezzi gestibile sono  felice x lei però che magone  mi mancherà e tanto
> 
> si chiude un'epoca anche
> ...


In bocca al lupo a tua figlia!!!
Ormai spiccherà il volo. ..
Se va a studiare lontano da casa farà un super cambiamento...
In un attimo sarà non più una ragazza ma una giovane donna quasi indipendente!


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo a tua figlia!!!
> Ormai spiccherà il volo. ..
> Se va a studiare lontano da casa farà un super cambiamento...
> In un attimo sarà non più una ragazza ma una giovane donna quasi indipendente!


Grazie  e si .. proprio così


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2021)

Non ti preoccupare , passato qualche giorno , sarà bello vedere che cresce che è sempre più indipendente che è e sarà cittadina del mondo. I miei hanno iniziato molto giovani ad andare in Inghilterra da soli per un mese . Prima presso famiglie poi in ostelli ...Al loro ritorno li ho sempre visti più maturati e i ragionamenti erano da mente più aperta.... siane orgogliosa .....poi la mamma è sempre la mamma


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare , passato qualche giorno , sarà bello vedere che cresce che è sempre più indipendente che è e sarà cittadina del mondo. I miei hanno iniziato molto giovani ad andare in Inghilterra da soli per un mese . Prima presso famiglie poi in ostelli ...Al loro ritorno li ho sempre visti più maturati e i ragionamenti erano da mente più aperta.... siane orgogliosa .....poi la mamma è sempre la mamma


La mente aperta la puoi avere anche stando in Italia


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> La mente aperta la puoi avere anche stando in Italia


Certo certo


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2021)

Ma Fiammetta che fine ha fatto?


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo certo





francoff ha detto:


> Certo certo


Prevenuto. Non un segno di apertura mentale


----------



## Carola (24 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> La mente aperta la puoi avere anche stando in Italia


Dissento

L esperienza all Estero scolastica e lavorativa arricchisce e apre la mente cosa nn paragonabile stando qui 
Non dico che non si siano mentalità aperte ma quell esp da una marcia in più lo vedo tra amici coetanei e tra figli di amici dei miei ragazzi e tra colleghi in azienda 
L'ho visto con mia figlia e 6 mesi in Australia a 17 anni ...


----------



## Carola (24 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare , passato qualche giorno , sarà bello vedere che cresce che è sempre più indipendente che è e sarà cittadina del mondo. I miei hanno iniziato molto giovani ad andare in Inghilterra da soli per un mese . Prima presso famiglie poi in ostelli ...Al loro ritorno li ho sempre visti più maturati e i ragionamenti erano da mente più aperta.... siane orgogliosa .....poi la mamma è sempre la mamma


si ho visto quando andò in Australia e il mio secondo e partito da poco anche lui per 6 mesi via
 La diff è che li tornavano a casa dopo mesi via qui mi sa che è solo andata .. università poi lavorerà ecc e' davvero una svolta ...sighhhhh


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Dissento
> 
> L esperienza all Estero scolastica e lavorativa arricchisce e apre la mente cosa nn paragonabile stando qui
> Non dico che non si siano mentalità aperte ma quell esp da una marcia in più lo vedo tra amici coetanei e tra figli di amici dei miei ragazzi e tra colleghi in azienda
> L'ho visto con mia figlia e 6 mesi in Australia a 17 anni ...


Potrei tranquillamente ribattere con almeno una decina di esempi contrari. Ragazzi che non solo non hanno tratto alcun giovamento dall'esperienza all'estero, ma proprio sono peggiorati. Umanamente 

Quello che mi interessa dire è che certe affermazioni non sono vere per tutti e sempre


----------



## Carola (24 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Potrei tranquillamente ribattere con almeno una decina di esempi contrari. Ragazzi che non solo non hanno tratto alcun giovamento dall'esperienza all'estero, ma proprio sono peggiorati. Umanamente
> 
> Quello che mi interessa dire è che certe affermazioni non sono vere per tutti e sempre


Peggiorati ? In che senso ?
Boh strano io ho solo esp positive al di la della lingua che ne trae gran giovamento !!

magari fragili x fare un esperienza così va sapere


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Peggiorati ? In che senso ?
> Boh strano io ho solo esp positive al di la della lingua che ne trae gran giovamento !!
> 
> magari fragili x fare un esperienza così va sapere


Più ottusi.  In alcuni casi Più fanatici.  Quasi mai più capaci nel loro lavoro.   Ma più che lavorativamente,  io parlo del piano umano


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Più ottusi.  In alcuni casi Più fanatici.  Quasi mai più capaci nel loro lavoro.   Ma più che lavorativamente,  io parlo del piano umano


Come per qualsiasi esperienza.


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Più ottusi.  In alcuni casi Più fanatici.  Quasi mai più capaci nel loro lavoro.   Ma più che lavorativamente,  io parlo del piano umano


mah che strano
no per esperienza mia  sul Lavoro li trovo più brillanti e capaci al di là della lingua che tra molti  miei coetanei ad es è una difficoltà trovare gente che parli bene L inglese
I neo assunti che provengono da esp all Estero li trovo mediamente più brillanti che quelli che magari sono usciti con il votone ma sempre in casa accuditi dai genitori

bohcome sempre dipendera d a piu fattori ma x me è innegabile che siano esperienze arricchenti mia figlia dopo 6 mesi in Australia e tornata cambiata ma in meglio tante che anche per il secondo visto che kui era propenso( forzarli non avrebbe senso )  siamo stati felici di dargli qsta opportunità

vedremo come andrà con lui per ora e 'presto essendo partito da una settimana poi è maschio


----------



## francoff (25 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Più ottusi.  In alcuni casi Più fanatici.  Quasi mai più capaci nel loro lavoro.   Ma più che lavorativamente,  io parlo del piano umano


Mi sembri l anziano che si vanta di tenere tutto a mente e di non usare il PC ....completamente fuori dal tempo.... Tra un ragazzo che si è confrontato con una esperienza in un paese diverso con ragazzi e prof di vari paese e culture  , che ha studiato in lingue che non sono la sua , che è trilingue ( che una sappia l'inglese è scontato)....rispetto a uno che dorme vicino alla stanza della mamma che gli rifà il letto....io e l' ufficio personale della mia azienda non si nessun dubbio su chi investire


----------



## abebis (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> *Mi sembri l anziano che si vanta di tenere tutto a mente e di non usare il PC ....completamente fuori dal tempo.... *Tra un ragazzo che si è confrontato con una esperienza in un paese diverso con ragazzi e prof di vari paese e culture  , che ha studiato in lingue che non sono la sua , che è trilingue ( che una sappia l'inglese è scontato)....rispetto a uno che dorme vicino alla stanza della mamma che gli rifà il letto....io e l' ufficio personale della mia azienda non si nessun dubbio su chi investire


Ma no, non è questo: è che c'è il rischio che i ragazzi che fanno queste esperienze inizino a pensare che chi vive in altri posti è semplicemente un essere umano come te e non qualcos'altro...     E questo è un pensiero molto (troppo) sovversivo: non va bene per una certa narrativa...


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sembri l anziano che si vanta di tenere tutto a mente e di non usare il PC ....completamente fuori dal tempo.... Tra un ragazzo che si è confrontato con una esperienza in un paese diverso con ragazzi e prof di vari paese e culture  , che ha studiato in lingue che non sono la sua , che è trilingue ( che una sappia l'inglese è scontato)....rispetto a uno che dorme vicino alla stanza della mamma che gli rifà il letto....io e l' ufficio personale della mia azienda non si nessun dubbio su chi investire


 ecco!
Ma poi li trovo anche più umili ... con meno pretese del viziato da mamma' e coccolato alla minima caduta


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sembri l anziano che si vanta di tenere tutto a mente e di non usare il PC ....completamente fuori dal tempo.... Tra un ragazzo che si è confrontato con una esperienza in un paese diverso con ragazzi e prof di vari paese e culture  , che ha studiato in lingue che non sono la sua , che è trilingue ( che una sappia l'inglese è scontato)....rispetto a uno che dorme vicino alla stanza della mamma che gli rifà il letto....io e l' ufficio personale della mia azienda non si nessun dubbio su chi investire


Ognuno ha le sue esperienze di vita e di lavoro.  Mediamente gli erasmus o altre formule con cui ho avuto a che fare non sapevano fare una 0 col bicchiere,  se tu sei stato più fortunato, bene. 

Ma esistono anche esperienze diverse  e fortunatamente direi


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mah che strano
> no per esperienza mia  sul Lavoro li trovo più brillanti e capaci al di là della lingua che tra molti  miei coetanei ad es è una difficoltà trovare gente che parli bene L inglese
> I neo assunti che provengono da esp all Estero li trovo mediamente più brillanti che quelli che magari sono usciti con il votone ma sempre in casa accuditi dai genitori
> 
> ...


La solita sessista 

Certo che concorrono più fattori. Per questo esiste chi si è trovato bene e chi no. Per questo non assolutizzerei


----------



## Lostris (25 Agosto 2021)

Mah.
Secondo me conta sempre la materia prima.

Quando è valida, si parte già bene.
Un coglione che fa l’erasmus resta un coglione con un’esperienza in più.

A parità di condizioni, le esperienze contano.
Ma bisogna anche essere in grado di trarne qualcosa.


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mah.
> Secondo me conta sempre la materia prima.
> 
> Quando è valida, si parte già bene.
> ...


C'era uno in facoltà con me che fece Erasmus in Belgio.  Tornato in Italia si iscrisse a forza nuova.  L'esperienza in più non necessariamente è un plus 

Concordo che uno tondo non diventa quadrato


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> La solita sessista
> 
> Certo che concorrono più fattori. Per questo esiste chi si è trovato bene e chi no. Per questo non assolutizzerei




I maschietti sono un attimo meno diciamo multitasking.... ma altre qualità


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sembri l anziano che si vanta di tenere tutto a mente e di non usare il PC ....completamente fuori dal tempo.... Tra un ragazzo che si è confrontato con una esperienza in un paese diverso con ragazzi e prof di vari paese e culture  , che ha studiato in lingue che non sono la sua , che è trilingue ( che una sappia l'inglese è scontato)....rispetto a uno che dorme vicino alla stanza della mamma che gli rifà il letto....io e l' ufficio personale della mia azienda non si nessun dubbio su chi investire


difatti mio nipote dopo essersi laureato in italia e un altro paese europeo , vive i europa ora si stabilto felicemente con la moglie e due figli avuti  in australia .
Termini generici potrei citare città ma hai visto mai ?


----------



## francoff (25 Agosto 2021)

T*ermini generici potrei citare città ma hai visto mai ?*

non ho capito... bella l' esperienza di tuo nipote


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> T*ermini generici potrei citare città ma hai visto mai ?*
> 
> non ho capito... bella l' esperienza di tuo nipote


Non vuole per me semplicemente dare troppi indizi per essere riconosciuto nella realtà...
Io dubito di trovare sul forum il mio vicino di casa
Ma qualcuno è più cauto di altri ..
Io ho raccontato parecchi particolari...
Ma io sono fatta così....


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non vuole per me semplicemente dare troppi indizi per essere riconosciuto nella realtà...
> Io dubito di trovare sul forum il mio vicino di casa
> Ma qualcuno è più cauto di altri ..
> Io ho raccontato parecchi particolari...
> Ma io sono fatta così....


 Anche io che poi ho una storia non comune cazzus


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> T*ermini generici potrei citare città ma hai visto mai ?*
> 
> non ho capito... bella l' esperienza di tuo nipote


si bella e appagante sia in moneta sonante e sia per le varie esperienze , la moglie la conobbe  all'estero , italiana anche lei ,  ora si è comperata casa in Australia  cambiato lavoro  sempre ben retribuito , pensa al costo di una casa laggiù. Ho una altra conoscenza  che vive in inghilterra  sposato due volte   figli quattro due dalla prima  che non volle più seguirlo , e due con la seconda che vive con lui. Dirigente di una banca internazionale  mantine tutti anch ei genitori che io conosco  per le vacanze  e altro , gira spesso per il mondo  .
NOn dico le città anche se avrai capito solo perchè essendo mio nipote hai visto mai qualcuno  fa due più due e mi legge qui cosa ho scritto?
Furbo un po si ma coione no se vuoi te lo dico in pvt


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non vuole per me semplicemente dare troppi indizi per essere riconosciuto nella realtà...
> Io dubito di trovare sul forum il mio vicino di casa
> Ma qualcuno è più cauto di altri ..
> Io ho raccontato parecchi particolari...
> Ma io sono fatta così....


ho riposto fiducia qui in alcuni che mi conoscono come io conosco loro sempre persone corrette , ma di quelli che bazzicano  saltuariamente chi li consosce?
Di voi sia carola , sia francof , brava giulia  come altre persone mi fido perchè so la loro storia , ma mica posso rompere la vita a tuti e tutte?


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

Ora riderete all inzio ho temuto  che francoff fosse mio ex marito che la raccontava a modo suo
Anche se più introspettivo si metteva troppo in discussione ...non era da lui

comunque mi era venuto il dubbio alcune cose la sua assenza  L estero lei da sola
Ora lo so che nn siamo gli unici messo così ma siccome lui mio ex a volte incalza con domande che pare mi abbia letto qui


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io che poi ho una storia non comune cazzus


e lunghetta , ricordi quando  anche   a te ti dissi di mio nipote?
Ti scrivevo sempre  solo che tu  cambiavi spesso il nick anche se lo dichiaravi , mettici che mi iscrissi nello stesso anno tuo solo che io leggevo da due anni


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> si bella e appagante sia in moneta sonante e sia per le varie esperienze , la moglie la conobbe  all'estero , italiana anche lei ,  ora si è comperata casa in Australia  cambiato lavoro  sempre ben retribuito , pensa al costo di una casa laggiù. Ho una altra conoscenza  che vive in inghilterra  sposato due volte   figli quattro due dalla prima  che non volle più seguirlo , e due con la seconda che vive con lui. Dirigente di una banca internazionale  mantine tutti anch ei genitori che io conosco  per le vacanze  e altro , gira spesso per il mondo  .
> NOn dico le città anche se avrai capito solo perchè essendo mio nipote hai visto mai qualcuno  fa due più due e mi legge qui cosa ho scritto?
> Furbo un po si ma coione no se vuoi te lo dico in pvt


 olo beccato qui dopo aver nascosto bene x anni sarebbe davvero da polli


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e lunghetta , ricordi quando  anche   a te ti dissi di mio nipote?


Yes !


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> olo beccato qui dopo aver nascosto bene x anni sarebbe davvero da *polli*


il mio termine  è più consono   i polli sono buoni a mangiare i coioni di mulo forse?


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> il mio termine  è più consono   i polli sono buoni a mangiare i coioni di mulo forse?


 Secondo me siete carini voi due insieme e nn vorrei finisse a schifio ne che lei potesse stare male


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Secondo me siete carini voi due insieme e nn vorrei finisse a schifio ne che lei potesse stare male


mettici la mia età  questi altri secoli che mi rimangono , li vivrei male e solo non credo  la cosa è passata nel dimenticatoio  , tanto quello che tuo marito  faceva a te cioè nisba sesso, la mia lei si è dimenticata  superiamo i dieci anni o anche più , che dici  mi perdonerebbe  che io sia in astinenza da lei per tuti questi anni ? Chi l'ha fatta più sporca io o lei?


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mettici la mia età  questi altri secoli che mi rimangono , li vivrei male e solo non credo  la cosa è passata nel dimenticatoio  , tanto quello che tuo marito  faceva a te cioè nisba sesso, la mia lei si è dimenticata  superiamo i dieci anni o anche più , che dici  mi perdonerebbe  che io sia in astinenza da lei per tuti questi anni ? Chi l'ha fatta più sporca io o lei?


si capsico non ti crucciare più ne avete passate tant'è uno scivolone può starci x il resto sei un buon marito e papà io credo
Io e mio ex  bah che dire 
Ne ho alemno 4 coppie così attualmente sai e da fuori sembrano perfette 

forse finisce attrazione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho riposto fiducia qui in alcuni che mi conoscono come io conosco loro sempre persone corrette , ma di quelli che bazzicano  saltuariamente chi li consosce?
> Di voi sia carola , sia francof , brava giulia  come altre persone mi fido perchè so la loro storia , ma mica posso rompere la vita a tuti e tutte?



Grande!!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> C'era uno in facoltà con me che fece Erasmus in Belgio.  Tornato in Italia si iscrisse a forza nuova.  L'esperienza in più non necessariamente è un plus
> 
> Concordo che uno tondo non diventa quadrato


A parte che anche su questo argomento abbiamo mostrato la tendenza a schierarci, credo che ci non dovremmo valutare le persone né in base al titolo di studio, né al lavoro, né in base “alle skills spendibili“ 
Leonardo Da Vinci non era laureato e non aveva fatto l’Erasmus


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ora riderete all inzio ho temuto  che francoff fosse mio ex marito che la raccontava a modo suo
> Anche se più introspettivo si metteva troppo in discussione ...non era da lui
> 
> comunque mi era venuto il dubbio alcune cose la sua assenza  L estero lei da sola
> Ora lo so che nn siamo gli unici messo così ma siccome lui mio ex a volte incalza con domande che pare mi abbia letto qui


In tempi in cui il forum era più frequentato e la conflittualità molto alta, molte persone pensavano di essere riconoscibili perché avevano scritto di essere sui 40 e con due figli


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> difatti mio nipote dopo essersi laureato in italia e un altro paese europeo , vive i europa ora si stabilto felicemente con la moglie e due figli avuti  in australia .
> Termini generici potrei citare città ma hai visto mai ?


Ma io non dubbio che qualcuno sia stato anche bene. So che almeno altrettanti sono stati malissimo e sono felici di essere tornati in Italia.


Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che anche su questo argomento abbiamo mostrato la tendenza a schierarci, credo che ci non dovremmo valutare le persone né in base al titolo di studio, né al lavoro, né in base “alle skills spendibili“
> Leonardo Da Vinci non era laureato e non aveva fatto l’Erasmus


Va detto che al tempo di Leonardo tante cose di cui lui si occupava non esistevano come facoltà


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> La mia ragazza più grande .. parte a breve andrà a studiare via e io che tanto ho fatto perche crescesse indipendente sto a pezzi
> Un a pezzi gestibile sono  felice x lei però che magone  mi mancherà e tanto
> 
> si chiude un'epoca anche
> ...


Ho sempre pensato che la più grande eredità che possiamo lasciare ai nostri figli sia quella di portarli fino al punto di arrangiarsi e vivere autonomamente da noi.
Del resto siamo destinati a vedere la loro partenza prima o dopo....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma io non dubbio che qualcuno sia stato anche bene. So che almeno altrettanti sono stati malissimo e sono felici di essere tornati in Italia.
> 
> Va detto che al tempo di Leonardo tante cose di cui lui si occupava non esistevano come facoltà


 era un paradosso


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2021)

sai mi fai ricordare un  compaesano di mio padre che parti per l'Australia  per esercitare  lo stesso mestiere di mi  padre  artigiano.
Saranno stati gli anni 50  non so trovò bene e ritorno   al paese e  lavorò con mio padre  , un altra persona  si reco giù  ma dopo un numero di anni  di lavoro  , ritornò ed apri una fabbrica di camice  con lavoranti  , gli andò benino ma poi  ci furono le grandi industria e chiuse i battenti .
Di casi ne cito altri due  , figlio di un mio conoscente  andò giu , fece la scuola di volo , ed ora guida gli aeroplani   è ancora giiuù, altri che sono andati dopo aver aperto una carta di credito  con minimo 6000 euro ( mica sono fessi l'australiani) sono stati mandati  a raccogliere  la frutta  , poi finiti i soldi vengono gentilmente accompagnati fuori  ,  e così via dopo divento noioso  raccontare le vicende altrui, solo che chi rimane si trova bene o se lo fa andare bene  , chi rientra ha i suoi motivi


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> era un paradosso


Lo so che era un paradosso,  ma alcune ovvietà vanno spiegate ugualmente al popolo


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai mi fai ricordare un  compaesano di mio padre che parti per l'Australia  per esercitare  lo stesso mestiere di mi  padre  artigiano.
> Saranno stati gli anni 50  non so trovò bene e ritorno   al paese e  lavorò con mio padre  , un altra persona  si reco giù  ma dopo un numero di anni  di lavoro  , ritornò ed apri una fabbrica di camice  con lavoranti  , gli andò benino ma poi  ci furono le grandi industria e chiuse i battenti .
> Di casi ne cito altri due  , figlio di un mio conoscente  andò giu , fece la scuola di volo , ed ora guida gli aeroplani   è ancora giiuù, altri che sono andati dopo aver aperto una carta di credito  con minimo 6000 euro ( mica sono fessi l'australiani) sono stati mandati  a raccogliere  la frutta  , poi finiti i soldi vengono gentilmente accompagnati fuori  ,  e così via dopo divento noioso  raccontare le vicende altrui, solo che chi rimane si trova bene o se lo fa andare bene  , chi rientra ha i suoi motivi


Appunto. Non tutti si trovano bene o ne escono arricchiti umanamente. Questo voglio dire


----------



## Carola (26 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Appunto. Non tutti si trovano bene o ne escono arricchiti umanamente. Questo voglio dire



certamente
Ad es un' amica di mia figlia voleva tornare  indietro ma il personaggino è particolare viziata coccolata la casa in Australia non era di suo gradimento aveva freddo il cibo scadente 

comunque suo padre L ha lasciata la
Alla fine ha superato tutto ed era felice


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> certamente
> Ad es un' amica di mia figlia voleva tornare  indietro ma il personaggino è particolare viziata coccolata la casa in Australia non era di suo gradimento aveva freddo il cibo scadente
> 
> comunque suo padre L ha lasciata la
> Alla fine ha superato tutto ed era felice


Si ho capito che per te sia il massimo della vita,  te lo assicuro.  Basta che sia chiaro che così non è sempre né per tutti


----------



## francoff (26 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ora riderete all inzio ho temuto  che francoff fosse mio ex marito che la raccontava a modo suo
> Anche se più introspettivo si metteva troppo in discussione ...non era da lui
> 
> comunque mi era venuto il dubbio alcune cose la sua assenza  L estero lei da sola
> Ora lo so che nn siamo gli unici messo così ma siccome lui mio ex a volte incalza con domande che pare mi abbia letto qui


Sai che l avevo pensato? Che tu potessi dubitare di questo


----------



## francoff (26 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che anche su questo argomento abbiamo mostrato la tendenza a schierarci, credo che ci non dovremmo valutare le persone né in base al titolo di studio, né al lavoro, né in base “alle skills spendibili“
> Leonardo Da Vinci non era laureato e non aveva fatto l’Erasmus


Leonardo non aveva neppure fatto il militare a cuneo


----------



## bettypage (27 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sembri l anziano che si vanta di tenere tutto a mente e di non usare il PC ....completamente fuori dal tempo.... Tra un ragazzo che si è confrontato con una esperienza in un paese diverso con ragazzi e prof di vari paese e culture  , che ha studiato in lingue che non sono la sua , che è trilingue ( che una sappia l'inglese è scontato)....rispetto a uno che dorme vicino alla stanza della mamma che gli rifà il letto....io e l' ufficio personale della mia azienda non si nessun dubbio su chi investire


E certo, il lavoratore ideale stakanovista, che mette al primo posto la realizzazione sul lavoro, poi se accidentalmente ti va a pezzi la famiglia sono solo dettagli di un' esistenza vissuta per la cara azienda.


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> E certo, il lavoratore ideale stakanovista, che mette al primo posto la realizzazione sul lavoro, poi se accidentalmente ti va a pezzi la famiglia sono solo dettagli di un' esistenza vissuta per la cara azienda.


veramente nulla c entra la famiglia in pezzi con la realizzazione personale anzi spesso le personepiù soddisfatte sono anche le più felici

saltano in aria famiglie I cui componenti sono felici e realizzati come famiglie dove la frustrazione la fa da sovrana

realizzaiti non significa schivi di orari folli  forse fai un po' di confusione e hai dei pre concetti
Che poi lavorare 12 ore come manager e 12 ore alla saldatrice meglio la prima x me
Giro aziende e vedo  cose da gironi danteschi in certe realtà di produzione ...
Ci credo che esci di lì che accopperesti tutti


----------



## bettypage (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> veramente nulla c entra la famiglia in pezzi con la realizzazione personale anzi spesso le personepiù soddisfatte sono anche le più felici
> 
> saltano in aria famiglie I cui componenti sono felici e realizzati come famiglie dove la frustrazione la fa da sovrana
> 
> ...


La saldatrice torna a casa tutte le sere, il dirigente d'azienda no. La saldatrice lo fa per portare il pane a tavola, il manager per avere la promozione, che porterà soldi, che consentirà di compensare le assenze. Un figlio darà valore diverso a queste scelte. Nessun preconcetto. Vedo la realtà della multinazionale dove lavora mio marito.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Che poi lavorare 12 ore come manager e 12 ore alla saldatrice meglio la prima x me


Concordo!!!!
Ci sono lavori e lavori...
Soprattutto se fai l operaio di produzione in un azienda di piccole dimensioni col capo che praticamente ti conta i minuti che passi in bagno, che ti contesta la malattia o la gravidanza...non mia esperienza diretta per fortuna ma di una mia conoscente...


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> La saldatrice torna a casa tutte le sere, il dirigente d'azienda no. La saldatrice lo fa per portare il pane a tavola, il manager per avere la promozione, che porterà soldi, che consentirà di compensare le assenze. Un figlio darà valore diverso a queste scelte. Nessun preconcetto. Vedo la realtà della multinazionale dove lavora mio marito.


 Ma stai scherzando ?
Quidni nel tuo mondo ideale il
Lavoro deve servire solo a portare pane in tavola non c'è posto x realizzazione crescita ambizione sono cose da mettere al bando ?
Lo studio la voglia di is parare viaggiare crescere 

davvero ?
Meno male che non la pensano tutti  come te

io tra saldare tutto il santo gg e fare il
Lavoro che faccio anche se qualche volta dormo fuori non ho nessun dubbio 

ti porterei alla tecksid un paio di ore a vedere i saldatori


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo!!!!
> Ci sono lavori e lavori...
> Soprattutto se fai l operaio di produzione in un azienda di piccole dimensioni col capo che praticamente ti conta i minuti che passi in bagno, che ti contesta la malattia o la gravidanza...non mia esperienza diretta per fortuna ma di una mia conoscente...


Ma x carità ho amici che a 54 anni devono contare quanti mm stanno nel cesso
Si si tornano a acsa tutte le sere sfatti e decrepiti
A uno ho imprestato casa adesso in montagna perche mi ha detto non ho soldi nemmeno x il campeggio carola ed è padre di due figli
Li vede tutti i gg alle 17 eh
Lei fa segreteria presso studio medico 750 euro ptime
Lui 1800 operaio
2500 euro in 4 di cui 800 di affitto
Fatevi due calcoli

Ma tanto qui c'è chi sostiene che dove mangia uno mangi in 4 che far studiare i figli in scuole valide sia una cacata e che tutti saldatori felici e contenti potremmo essere

va be vi farei  davvero vedere certe realtà che ti permettono di essere a casa prima

che poi da me i dirigenti non sono tutti così oberati e sono comunque meno stanchi di certi operai credetemi ma con 4000 minimo di stipendio  auto tutto pagato assicurazione medica  x tutta la famiglai vacanze 5 settimana anno agevolazioni x affitto casa

poi magari ogni tanto dormono in hotel 
Vallo dire all operaio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma x carità ho amici che a 54 anni devono contare quanti mm stanno nel cesso
> Si si tornano a acsa tutte le sere sfatti e decrepiti
> A uno ho imprestato casa adesso in montagna perche mi ha detto non ho soldi nemmeno x il campeggio carola ed è padre di due figli
> Li vede tutti i gg alle 17 eh
> ...


Hai ragione in pieno...
Io ho colleghi...che veramente arrivano a fine mese per misericordia...
Un mio collega ha dovuto alzare il mutuo perché non riusciva a pagare le spese straordinarie condominiali e rischiavano di espropriargli la casa ....
Ma dove si mangia in 2 di mangia in 4...
Si pane e acqua appunto!!


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> La saldatrice torna a casa tutte le sere, il dirigente d'azienda no. La saldatrice lo fa per portare il pane a tavola, il manager per avere la promozione, che porterà soldi, che consentirà di compensare le assenze. Un figlio darà valore diverso a queste scelte. Nessun preconcetto. Vedo la realtà della multinazionale dove lavora mio marito.


io ho sempre ammirato mio padre anche se non arrivava tutte le sere a casa sai
Le sue assenza mi hanno permesso di studiare il suo esempio di uomo che si è fatto 
Da se e 'stato uno stimolo e non lo considero meno di mio nonno operaio come valore


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai ragione in pieno...
> Io ho colleghi...che veramente arrivano a fine mese per misericordia...
> Un mio collega ha dovuto alzare il mutuo perché non riusciva a pagare le spese straordinarie condominiali e rischiavano di espropriargli la casa ....
> Ma dove si mangia in 2 di mangia in 4...
> Si pane e acqua appunto!!


no ma qui molti vedono della poesia nella miseria nelle difficoltà addirittura un esempio di Maggiori  capacità genitoriali
Cosa  che invece la fa L uomo in se operaio o dirigente che sia


----------



## Vera (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma x carità ho amici che a 54 anni devono contare quanti mm stanno nel cesso
> Si si tornano a acsa tutte le sere sfatti e decrepiti
> A uno ho imprestato casa adesso in montagna perche mi ha detto non ho soldi nemmeno x il campeggio carola ed è padre di due figli
> Li vede tutti i gg alle 17 eh
> ...


Sono €1700. Sai quante famiglie vivono dignitosamente con questa cifra?


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma x carità ho amici che a 54 anni devono contare quanti mm stanno nel cesso
> Si si tornano a acsa tutte le sere sfatti e decrepiti
> A uno ho imprestato casa adesso in montagna perche mi ha detto non ho soldi nemmeno x il campeggio carola ed è padre di due figli
> Li vede tutti i gg alle 17 eh
> ...


Guarda che anche tu stai generalizzando.  Esistano persone la cui realizzazione non si misura in termini di carriera e ci cono manager che anche senza erasmus fanno carriera lo stesso.

Non so se essere confortato o meno dal notare tutta questa scarsa capacità di immaginazione


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono €1700. Sai quante famiglie vivono dignitosamente con questa cifra?


No non lo so !

a Milano quante ? Torino Roma ? Con affitti minimo 700 euro
Dimmi tu
La segretaria d a noi prende 1500
E sola
Paga 650Di affitto 
qualcosa x la macchina a rate credo sui 200
poi bollette spesa un cellalare 
Se ha un imprevisto chiederà anticipo del tfr

poi certo se mangi pasta tutti i gg e anguria la sera come fa la custode della casa dei miei che dice che di spesa spende 300 euro al
Mese 
Pasta e anguria la sera la sua dieta !
Fa bene salutare anche x i figli !!! 
da noi un carrello spesa sono 100
a settimana x 4 persone facendo attenzione ma mangiando bene


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Guarda che anche tu stai generalizzando.  Esistano persone la cui realizzazione non si misura in termini di carriera e ci cono manager che anche senza erasmus fanno carriera lo stesso.
> 
> Non so se essere confortato o meno dal notare tutta questa scarsa capacità di immaginazione


ma cosa  c entra Erasmus!
Ancora li stai ?
MioPadre ha fatto carriera e non era laureato  e x soddisfazione non intendo la carriera ma crescere in un contesto che ti piace avwre nuove opportunità poi anche lo stipendio certo voi
Pensate soddisfazione = carriera

sei tu che generalizzi

io a saldare tutto  io giorno in mezzo a quell
Odore al buio non ci trovo  nulla di bello manco stare  alle casse dell iper sono lavori dignitosi  ma  che adesso siano motivanti se non xche ti porti acasa uno stipendio ...anche no
E ho fatto studiando la
commessa La guardarobiera l hostess la Barista la centralinista ( ultimo da spararsi con Mille
Linee ) ho venduto  anche agnolotti vestita da emiliana 5 ore dentro un ipermercato sai che figo ripetere meccanicamente le stesse cose x ore e almeno chiavcherabo
ne potevo più ero triste e sapevo che era a tempo determinato che desideravi altro nella vita
Ho anche lavorato alle corse dei cavalli nell ambientino

non è solo salite  di posizione e imparare cose nuove anche confrontarsi crescere avere sete di cose nuove


----------



## Vera (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> No non lo so !
> 
> a Milano quante ? Torino Roma ? Con affitti minimo 700 euro
> Dimmi tu


L'affitto l'ho già detratto. Hai detto che in 2 guadagnano €2500 e pagano un affitto di €800.


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> L'affitto l'ho già detratto. Hai detto che in 2 guadagnano €2500 e pagano un affitto di €800.


Si e ti ripeto 1700 in 4 ti sembrano tanti ??
Un auto la
Spesa la
Scuola le bollette la
Benzina il parcheggio ... la
Metro x I ragzzzi
Ti capita un apparecchio denti e saluti ...

non voglio discutere ma d a noi in città non bastano sopravvivi .


----------



## Vera (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma cosa  c entra Erasmus!
> Ancora li stai ?
> MioPadre ha fatto carriera e non era laureato  e x soddisfazione non intendo la carriera ma crescere in un contesto che ti piace avwre nuove opportunità poi anche lo stipendio certo voi
> Pensate soddisfazione = carriera
> ...


Sei un po' contraddittoria.
Hai detto bene nelle prime righe. Soddisfazione significa fare un lavoro che ti piace.
E quel lavoro può essere anche una cassiera del supermercato, un pizzaiolo, un tabaccaio, una promoter di tortellini vestita da emiliana. Non necessariamente deve essere un lavoro che ti prospetta avanzamenti di carriera.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> L'affitto l'ho già detratto. Hai detto che in 2 guadagnano €2500 e pagano un affitto di €800.


Ora però non fare conti troppo elaborati, che qui mica ci sono dei manager che ti possono stare dietro, eh..


----------



## Vera (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Si e ti ripeto 1700 in 4 ti sembrano tanti ??
> Un auto la
> Spesa la
> Scuola le bollette la
> ...


Non ho detto che sono tanti. Ho detto che ci sono famiglie che ci vivono dignitosamente e sono tantissime,  credimi.
Noi qui magari siamo tutti fortunati.


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei un po' contraddittoria.
> Hai detto bene nelle prime righe. Soddisfazione significa fare un lavoro che ti piace.
> E quel lavoro può essere anche una cassiera del supermercato, un pizzaiolo, un tabaccaio, una promoter di tortellini vestita da emiliana. Non necessariamente deve essere un lavoro che ti prospetta avanzamenti di carriera.


Si forse sono prevenuta x come sono io mi vedrei male alla cassa x la ripetitività sai 

Gia la
Pizzaiola almeno crei ..

non parlo di avanzamento solo ma s e avanzi fai cose nuove 

ci sono lavori usuranti x me


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mio nonno era medico, non c'era mai a casa, e mia nonna si è fatta l' amante, si sono separati. Mio padre è cresciuto senza punti fermi, in giro tra 2 continenti, fragile e senza concetto di famiglia. Ricco. I beni materiali ricevuti in eredità mi hanno aiutato sì ma le macerie di mio padre sono ancora da smaltire. Il mio matrimonio è andato in crisi esattamente quando incinta di 7 mesi mio marito era in trasferta, quando rientrava anche alle 2 di notte dalle riunioni, non c'era manco più voglia di fare sesso per lo stress. Continua a ricevere offerte di lavoro con incrementi del 30% di lavoro, puntualmente cassate. Abbiamo capito che alzare l'asticella non ci interessa. Vogliamo tempo per vivere.


dipenderà dai casi
io anche adducco All assenza da casa enne problemi ma non ne faccio una regola vedi famiglie messe oeggio che non hanno manco soldi x
Mangiare altro che x separarsi

noi nn siamo starai capaci a gestire L assenza noi io e ex marito no darei la colpa allacarriera ad es


----------



## Vera (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Si forse sono prevenuta x come sono io mi vedrei male alla cassa x la ripetitività sai
> 
> Gia la
> Pizzaiola almeno crei ..
> ...


Non sto mettendo in dubbio questo.
Sicuramente c'è chi fa la cassiera e vorrebbe fare altro ma conosco persone che amano stare alla cassa e stanno bene così.


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sto mettendo in dubbio questo.
> Sicuramente c'è chi fa la cassiera e vorrebbe fare altro ma conosco persone che amano stare alla cassa e stanno bene così.


Si anche la mia amica fa fotocopie mezza giornata io ci morirei !!

lei non farebbe altro che comporti la minima  responsabilità dice ma è anche una bella pigna in culo come si dice qui
Sua figlia vorrebbe studiare ma non ci sono soldi studierà ma lei è molto spaventata da questa cosa l avrebbe preferita impiegata già da adesso tramite sue conoscenze
Ha 19 anni  ...


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mio nonno era medico, non c'era mai a casa, e mia nonna si è fatta l' amante, si sono separati. Mio padre è cresciuto senza punti fermi, in giro tra 2 continenti, fragile e senza concetto di famiglia. Ricco. I beni materiali ricevuti in eredità mi hanno aiutato sì ma le macerie di mio padre sono ancora da smaltire. Il mio matrimonio è andato in crisi esattamente quando incinta di 7 mesi mio marito era in trasferta, quando rientrava anche alle 2 di notte dalle riunioni, non c'era manco più voglia di fare sesso per lo stress. Continua a ricevere offerte di lavoro con incrementi del 30% di lavoro, puntualmente cassate. Abbiamo capito che alzare l'asticella non ci interessa. Vogliamo tempo per vivere.


 A bene i miei stanno solo in un continente cioè dove sono io


----------



## bettypage (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> A bene i miei stanno solo in un continente cioè dove sono io


E allora tuttappost


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> E allora tuttappost


Ma gaurda tutto apposto non è mai del tutto x nessuno scommetto neanche x te
la storia che hai raccontato sembra prenda spunti dalla mia assenze amanti  trasferte continenti diversi (per medici ??) poco sesso ma molto strano
Riunioni fino alle 2 di notte mi fa molto strano manco mio ex marito qnd era AD di una nota azienda sicura che fosse in riunione ? Non te la raccontava mica tutta x me
Alle due di notte in Fiat ma x giocare a carte con marchionne e di primi  livelli si parlava e nemmeno tutti
Nemmeno in pubblicità tiravamo così tardi davvero strano anche questo è vabbè

buon  Week a tutti comunque  io xuan settimana volo verso altri lidi lontanti una settimana tutta x me e i la ragazza prima che parta  un posto ricco di ricordi x noi


----------



## bettypage (28 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma gaurda tutto apposto non è mai del tutto x nessuno scommetto neanche x te
> la storia che hai raccontato sembra prenda spunti dalla mia assenze amanti  trasferte continenti diversi (per medici ??) poco sesso ma molto strano
> Riunioni fino alle 2 di notte mi fa molto strano manco mio ex marito qnd era AD di una nota azienda sicura che fosse in riunione ? Non te la raccontava mica tutta x me
> Alle due di notte in Fiat ma x giocare a carte con marchionne e di primi  livelli si parlava e nemmeno tutti
> ...


Ho la sola paranoia di essere riconoscibile, per questo ho omesso i paesi su cui si muoveva mio nonno, tant è che ho cancellato il post. 
Le 2 di notte in effetti le ha fatte una sola volta per un forecast eccezionale dato dalla scorporazione di rami di azienda ma è una certa mentalità da drogati di lavoro che trovo sconfortante. Marchionne è morto per i ritmi di vita insostenibili che conduceva e giocare a scopa non era certo ciò che lo teneva sveglio. Dovermi giustificare su quello (di molto personale) che racconto è davvero avvilente, ma se ti rasserena pensera che siano cazzate... 
La tua necessità invece di sottolineare quanto alto è il tuo tenore di vita lo trovo cafone. La vita è fatta di priorità, ognuno stabilisce le proprie. Buon viaggio.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho la sola paranoia di essere riconoscibile, per questo ho omesso i paesi su cui si muoveva mio nonno, tant è che ho cancellato il post.
> Le 2 di notte in effetti le ha fatte una sola volta per un forecast eccezionale dato dalla scorporazione di rami di azienda ma è una certa mentalità da drogati di lavoro che trovo sconfortante. Marchionne è morto per i ritmi di vita insostenibili che conduceva e giocare a scopa non era certo ciò che lo teneva sveglio. Dovermi giustificare su quello (di molto personale) che racconto è davvero avvilente, ma se ti rasserena pensera che siano cazzate...
> La tua necessità invece di sottolineare quanto alto è il tuo tenore di vita lo trovo cafone. La vita è fatta di priorità, ognuno stabilisce le proprie. Buon viaggio.


Piu che cafone è da ignorante, non nel senso di chi ignora, ma proprio nel senso di chi è ignorante.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> dipenderà dai casi
> io anche adducco All assenza da casa enne problemi ma non ne faccio una regola vedi famiglie messe oeggio che non hanno manco soldi x
> Mangiare altro che x separarsi
> 
> noi nn siamo starai capaci a gestire L assenza noi io e ex marito no darei la colpa allacarriera ad es


Ritorni spesso su questo  argomento e dimostri di non avere la percezione della realtà della maggioranza delle persone che non hanno gli stipendi che TU consideri il minimo per non fare la fame.
E questi non solo ci vivono, ma risparmiano anche.
Quello che per te sono uscite irrinunciabili, per altri sono cose superflue.
E sono superflue non perché non possono permettersele, ma proprio perché hanno un’altra visione.
Lo so anch’io che lo sci o il tennis sono sport costosi, ce ne sono altri. E i bambini possono anche giocare senza spese ai giardini e crescere con un corpo armonioso. La scuola pubblica è gratuita e anche la sanità. 
Non è che tutti devono avere i figli al MIT altrimenti sono dei falliti. E tutti quelli che svolgono tutte le professioni di cui usufruisci, dal magazziniere di Amazon, alla cassiera del supermercato, alla parrucchiera, vivono una vita degna.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ritorni spesso su questo  argomento e dimostri di non avere la percezione della realtà della maggioranza delle persone che non hanno gli stipendi che TU consideri il minimo per non fare la fame.
> E questi non solo ci vivono, ma risparmiano anche.
> Quello che per te sono uscite irrinunciabili, per altri sono cose superflue.
> E sono superflue non perché non possono permettersele, ma proprio perché hanno un’altra visione.
> ...


Ma scusa vuoi mettere tu figlio figlia andare venire studiare MIT ma stiamo scherzando crescere con studio serio prof severo collegio mica andare giro a mangiare amburgher e patatine FRIT?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma gaurda tutto apposto non è mai del tutto x nessuno scommetto neanche x te
> la storia che hai raccontato sembra prenda spunti dalla mia assenze amanti  trasferte continenti diversi (per medici ??) poco sesso ma molto strano
> Riunioni fino alle 2 di notte mi fa molto strano manco mio ex marito qnd era AD di una nota azienda sicura che fosse in riunione ? Non te la raccontava mica tutta x me
> Alle due di notte in Fiat ma x giocare a carte con marchionne e di primi  livelli si parlava e nemmeno tutti
> ...


Non ti smentisci mai, la tua è la verità assoluta.


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma cosa  c entra Erasmus!
> Ancora li stai ?
> MioPadre ha fatto carriera e non era laureato  e x soddisfazione non intendo la carriera ma crescere in un contesto che ti piace avwre nuove opportunità poi anche lo stipendio certo voi
> Pensate soddisfazione = carriera
> ...


Spiacente ma in tutti i tuoi interventi l'equazione soddisfazione = carriera emerge sempre,  forse dovresti rivedere il tuo stile.

Fare la hostess alle fiere è per sua natura un lavoro temporaneo, fare il saldatore è un lavoro pesante e lo dico da figlio nipote e Collaterale di operai di acciaierie. Ma ciononostante c'era chi si divertiva a farlo.

Quello si sta cercando faticosamente di far capire è che si può avere voglia di imparare e confrontarsi anche senza dover andare in Australia o chissà dove


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Spiacente ma in tutti i tuoi interventi l'equazione soddisfazione = carriera emerge sempre,  forse dovresti rivedere il tuo stile.
> 
> Fare la hostess alle fiere è per sua natura un lavoro temporaneo, fare il saldatore è un lavoro pesante e lo dico da figlio nipote e Collaterale di operai di acciaierie. Ma ciononostante c'era chi si divertiva a farlo.
> 
> Quello si sta cercando faticosamente di far capire è che si può avere voglia di imparare e confrontarsi anche senza dover andare in Australia o chissà dove


E ma se non viaggi non sei figo


----------



## Carola (29 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ma se non viaggi non sei figo


ma non è questione di essere figo
Viaggiare e bello punto



perplesso ha detto:


> Spiacente ma in tutti i tuoi interventi l'equazione soddisfazione = carriera emerge sempre,  forse dovresti rivedere il tuo stile.
> 
> Fare la hostess alle fiere è per sua natura un lavoro temporaneo, fare il saldatore è un lavoro pesante e lo dico da figlio nipote e Collaterale di operai di acciaierie. Ma ciononostante c'era chi si divertiva a farlo.
> 
> Quello si sta cercando faticosamente di far capire è che si può avere voglia di imparare e confrontarsi anche senza dover andare in Australia o chissà dove


non ho detto che bisogna andare x forza In Australia ma se posso farlo certo che sono più felice per come sono fatta io
Io non ho fatto studi all esteri perche i miei non potevano ma avessi potuto li avrei fatti eccome 

poi guarda io seguo i dipendenti di nota acciaieria e ti posso assicurare che nessuno di loro si diverte dovresti vedere la fila che c'è dall assistente sociale di fabbrica per i mille caisni chehanno cessioni di stipendio prestiti e vita usurante ma da noi facciamo gli ipocriti per cortesia



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ti smentisci mai, la tua è la verità assoluta.


 Detto da te che leggo i tuoi interventi gaurda  va bene così pensarla all opposto davvero eh sta serena



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ritorni spesso su questo  argomento e dimostri di non avere la percezione della realtà della maggioranza delle persone che non hanno gli stipendi che TU consideri il minimo per non fare la fame.
> E questi non solo ci vivono, ma risparmiano anche.
> Quello che per te sono uscite irrinunciabili, per altri sono cose superflue.
> E sono superflue non perché non possono permettersele, ma proprio perché hanno un’altra visione.
> ...


certo che vivono una vita degna  ma chi dice il contrario  brunetta ma seocndo te ho solo amicisucati e sputo sui custodi ma smettila !!
Sono però quasi certa che buona parte di loro cambierebbe lavoro e sono finiti li x vicissitudini di vita in certi contesti hanno trovato quello e bon
Ho lavorato x almeno 10 anni in una società interinale e i colloqui che ho fatto a gente che accettava di tutto pur di tirare su qualsisia cosa .. non erano FELICI
La parrucchiera estatiste  invece sono scelte studi x farlo decidi che ti piace e segui la ti strada io parlo Di gente che non ha avuto possibilità di scelta  
mia mamma tra altro era parrucchiera prima di scoprirsi allergica per cui guarda nessuno li giudica lavori non degni
Dico solo che se hai le possibilità di poter studiare viaggiare x ME è un gran dono che puoi fare a te stesso o ai tuoi figli

poi se mio figlio fosse felice a saldare bene ma guarda mi resta difficile pensare possa essere stimolante
Ripeto vieni con me in un azienda poi mi dici ...

solo Che sentire di certe possibilità fa venire il nervoso lo vedo anche tra alcune colleghe sempre pronte a puntare il dito a contro chi sta meglio eh ma sai ha il marito dirigente e ma sai sono ricchi di famiglia e ma sai manda il figlio allaprivata rivolti a colleghi non necessariamente a me comari ma comari
Be io lo chiamo rosicare

Altra visione a cui fai riferimento è gente che vive bene magari con due lavori da impiegato e sono felici così io ti parlo di gente che fa lavori usuranti perché si parlava di felicità nel padre saldatore che torna la sera casa e il dirigente no ! Era questo il punto

Credete  che torni fischiettando la sera a casa
Non stanco demotivato sfruttato scontenti ?

l assistente sociale di fabbrica potrebbe raccontarvi cose meravigliose di gente che poi beve o fa sport  estremi o si indebita x trovare alternativesu cui sfogare frustrazioni
poi ci sarà anche il saldatore felice ma quello che ha detto  bettypage x me è una cavolata!!

questa mia anica assistentesociale di fabbrica potessi la farei intervenire qui

Ripeto lavori usuranti qualcuno ha tirato in ballo
Il saldatore

Qualcuno privatamente mi dice lassa perdere certe teste siamo troppo diversi invece io credo non ci sia niente di male a confrontarsi 
Tutti tranne ginevraaaaaa
Con lei non trovo nessun punto mi ricorda troppo una mia collega di cui sopra ....
La terribile G.

buona serata non dico dove sono perche se no già immagino i commenti ehhhhh te al tiriiiii e bla bla bla
Però quel ache gg sola con la mia Donna grande e' davvero meraviglioso anche se .. come crescono in fretta mi smebra ieri che era con i codini ..  

Avrei voluto fermare il tempo  ancora un po' anni fa


----------



## Vera (29 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> certo che vivono una vita degna  ma chi dice il contrario  brunetta ma seocndo te ho solo amicisucati e sputo sui custodi ma smettila !!
> Sono però quasi certa che buona parte di loro cambierebbe lavoro e sono finiti li x vicissitudini di vita in certi contesti hanno trovato quello e bon
> Ho lavorato x almeno 10 anni in una società interinale e i colloqui che ho fatto a gente che accettava di tutto pur di tirare su qualsisia cosa .. non erano FELICI
> La parrucchiera estatiste  invece sono scelte studi x farlo decidi che ti piace e segui la ti strada io parlo Di gente che non ha avuto possibilità di scelta
> ...


Ma quelli che ti scrivono in privato perché non hanno le palle di dirle pubblicamente certe cose?
Forza, siete grandi!

Carola ma un telefono decente? Faccio una fatica bestia a decifrare i tuoi commenti


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Detto da te che leggo i tuoi interventi gaurda  va bene così pensarla all opposto davvero eh sta serena


E ma lo sappiamo che sei figa , chissà come mai riesci sempre a tirati addosso l'antipatia di tutti



Carola ha detto:


> certo che vivono una vita degna  ma chi dice il contrario  brunetta ma seocndo te ho solo amicisucati e sputo sui custodi ma smettila !!
> Sono però quasi certa che buona parte di loro cambierebbe lavoro e sono finiti li x vicissitudini di vita in certi contesti hanno trovato quello e bon
> Ho lavorato x almeno 10 anni in una società interinale e i colloqui che ho fatto a gente che accettava di tutto pur di tirare su qualsisia cosa .. non erano FELICI
> La parrucchiera estatiste  invece sono scelte studi x farlo decidi che ti piace e segui la ti strada io parlo Di gente che non ha avuto possibilità di scelta
> ...


Perchè sei una che spandi merda, e certe tuoi colleghi ti hanno preso le misure.
Non mi sei simpatica proprio perché ostenti e dalle persone così è bene guardarsi le spalle


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> certo che vivono una vita degna  ma chi dice il contrario  brunetta ma seocndo te ho solo amicisucati e sputo sui custodi ma smettila !!
> Sono però quasi certa che buona parte di loro cambierebbe lavoro e sono finiti li x vicissitudini di vita in certi contesti hanno trovato quello e bon
> Ho lavorato x almeno 10 anni in una società interinale e i colloqui che ho fatto a gente che accettava di tutto pur di tirare su qualsisia cosa .. non erano FELICI
> La parrucchiera estatiste  invece sono scelte studi x farlo decidi che ti piace e segui la ti strada io parlo Di gente che non ha avuto possibilità di scelta
> ...


Non sei stata fraintesa.
Hai una idea di vita felice tra l’americano e il lapalissiano. È ovvio che è meglio avere soldi che non averne, ma la maggioranza delle persone non ha bisogno di avere le cose che consideri importanti per essere soddisfatta della propria vita.
Accetta che altri abbiano una visione diversa.
Quello che fa ridere o irrita di quello che dici è che dimostri di non avere idea degli stipendi e della vita di chi pensi che sia uno finito lì “per vicissitudini“ mentre sono la maggioranza chepermette a te e a tua marito di guadagnare tanto da permettervi quel tenore di vita, pieno di stupidaggini inutili, e che consideri non solo auspicabile, ma indispensabile.


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> non ho detto che bisogna andare x forza In Australia ma se posso farlo certo che sono più felice per come sono fatta io
> Io non ho fatto studi all esteri perche i miei non potevano ma avessi potuto li avrei fatti eccome
> 
> poi guarda io seguo i dipendenti di nota acciaieria e ti posso assicurare che nessuno di loro si diverte dovresti vedere la fila che c'è dall assistente sociale di fabbrica per i mille caisni chehanno cessioni di stipendio prestiti e vita usurante ma da noi facciamo gli ipocriti per cortesia


Fanno 12 ore al giorno dal lunedì al sabato, con la direzione che si riserva di convocarti la domenica per commesse urgenti? Se sì ok. Se no, non sai cosa sia un lavoro usurante.

Non c'è nulla che tu possa insegnarmi sul tema.

Se tu avessi potuto saresti andata in Australia? Vedo che sei sopravvissuta lo stesso,  quindi non ti lagnare


----------



## Carola (30 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Fanno 12 ore al giorno dal lunedì al sabato, con la direzione che si riserva di convocarti la domenica per commesse urgenti? Se sì ok. Se no, non sai cosa sia un lavoro usurante.
> 
> Non c'è nulla che tu possa insegnarmi sul tema.
> 
> Se tu avessi potuto saresti andata in Australia? Vedo che sei sopravvissuta lo stesso,  quindi non ti lagnare


non ti rispondo neanche credi di essere unico a sapere come si lavora male in certe realtà ?

e chi si lagna scusa
Avessi potuto l avrei  fatto certo che sono sopravvissuta ai miei figli posso dare questa che io vedo come una bella esp e possibilità e lo faccio 

cosa c entra il lagnarsi il discorso partiva dal magone x la grande che va via x studio cosa c  entra questo tuo tono

Bah



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ma lo sappiamo che sei figa , chissà come mai riesci sempre a tirati addosso l'antipatia di tutti
> Ma tu sei matta e palesemente frustrata nn ti conosco ma ti ricon
> 
> Perchè sei una che spandi merda, e certe tuoi colleghi ti hanno preso le misure.
> Non mi sei simpatica proprio perché ostenti e dalle persone così è bene guardarsi le spalle


gaurda che le colleghe non parlavano di me ma con me commentando le donne dirigenti da me con quell acredine mistoninvidia che solo quelle come te provano 

e sono esattamente il tipo di donne ci scommetto  come te
Sei figa viaggi ecc ma che tipo di problemi hai ?
Ma come ti rivolgi ?

figa tu di certo non lo sei questo è poco ma sicuro



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei stata fraintesa.
> Hai una idea di vita felice tra l’americano e il lapalissiano. È ovvio che è meglio avere soldi che non averne, ma la maggioranza delle persone non ha bisogno di avere le cose che consideri importanti per essere soddisfatta della propria vita.
> Accetta che altri abbiano una visione diversa.
> Quello che fa ridere o irrita di quello che dici è che dimostri di non avere idea degli stipendi e della vita di chi pensi che sia uno finito lì “per vicissitudini“ mentre sono la maggioranza che di permette a te e a tua marito di guadagnare tanto da permettervi quel tenore di vita, pieno di stupidaggini inutili, e che consideri non solo auspicabile, ma indispensabile.


Ma come ti permetti di giudicare ela mia vita piena di stupidaggini?
Solo perché hai un immagine che ti sei creata guardando troppi film 


il tenore di vita che ho L ho raggiunto lavorando e  studiando che cosa c'è di male in questo? Nesusno mi ha regalato  nulla
In che modo chi fa lavori diversi manterrebbe me e il mio tenore ma sei suonata ?
E chi li critica ? Se sono contenti bene ma spesso sono come te incazzati  con la vita con il sesso con l'amore con chi viaggia chi fa sport  
Dovrei vergognarmi di mandare mia figlia a studiare all estero perché ?
Di farle imparare  bene una lingua perché ?

Tra te e quell altra siete due acidone senza speranza 

il mio post e nato x un momento di sconforto x  mia figlia che va via e sonopiena di amiche e consce ti  che hanno figli che vanno via e che quidni sono tutte xte Delle snob con la borsa firmata e con vite piene di cretinate

Sei tu piena di astio verso un mondo che non conosci e ti immagini vedendo serie tv 
Associ tenore di vita a persone stupire  limitate addirittura ch eviavacchiano sul
Lavoro di altri ?? Ma cosa gaurdi ancora dinasty??

mi verrebbe da dire cosa penso di te ma porto rispetto e sto zitta



Vera ha detto:


> Ma quelli che ti scrivono in privato perché non hanno le palle di dirle pubblicamente certe cose?
> Forza, siete grandi!
> 
> Carola ma un telefono decente? Faccio una fatica bestia a decifrare i tuoi commenti


Ma qui dentro ci sono un può di soggetti che io davvero fatico a comprendere  ma renditi conto x un post in cui saluto mia figlia partono insulti

ma anche io non vorrei  Mai ritrovarmi a fare la vita di brunetta ma cazzi suoi mia le dico che è una vita triste aggredendo  come fa lei

Accusa di avere un certo  tenore grazie a sacrifici di altri ?
Ha il dente avvelenato Con chi percepisce abbia  soldi o faccia sport che ritiene da ricchi o abbia magari un aiuto in casa o viaggi ( aveva attaccato qualcuno tempo fa x vacanze che lei riteneva onerose )

figuriamoci chi ha la colf o non stira o magari viaggia e lascia i bimbi con la tata o va a Natale ai Caraibi x dire ..io sono circondata da donne in carriera ben più di me e gente che ha disponibilità e sono ottime persone anche se hanno il filippino sai brunetta ?

brunetta le lapiderebbe guardando sdegnata loro vite

ma io davvero  sono basita

brunetta innamorati magari ti ammorbidisci



Comunque va bene così  tante teste tante idee e qui e un mischio e di persone  tanto diverse poi magari parlando o conoscendosi i toni sarebbero meno accessi e non sarebbe come sembra 

saluti


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti di giudicare ela mia vita prima di stupidaggini ma sei così acida
> 
> il tenore di vita che ho L ho raggiunto lavorando e  studiando che cosa c'è di male in questo? Nesusno mi ha regalato  nulla
> In che modo chi fa lavori diversi manterrebbe me e il mio tenore ma sei suonata ?
> ...


La solidarietà per il magone l’hai avuta da me e da tutti.
Hai una visione di vita in cui chi non raggiunge certe livelli è visto come “uno meno fortunato” e lo hai scritto più volte in forme diverse.
Ogni volta che fai una uscita di questo genere, ti viene risposto, in vari modi, che sei classista e questo non lo vuoi accettare. Non so perché.
La posizione classista a volte è inconsapevole, come nel caso della Cirinnà , che se si fosse resa conto, avrebbe certo evitato di dire ciò che ha detto. Non so come possa succedere, eppure succede. Oggi dialogavo su fb con una donna,  un mio contatto che svolge una attività di consulenza aziendale che le rende molto, che non capiva che la questione non fosse che la Cirinnà avesse una donna di servizio. Eppure è una donna colta e intelligente.
Forse dipende dal non volersi sentire in colpa per una posizione che dà dai privilegi. Non lo so.
Io dico spesso che ho avuto il vero privilegio di provare a essere pezzente (scherzo, ma è vero che sono cresciuta a frittata) e da benestante che mangiava aragosta, questa esperienza mi ha portata a vedere come le cose costose a volte sono belle, a volte sono solo simboli di status e di valore di cui non sento il bisogno.
È naturale volere il meglio per i propri figli e tu ti sei sbattuta perché potessero avere studi, sport e frequentazioni ed esperienze all’estero che consideri importanti per fornire loro un bagaglio di competenze che consentiranno loro di mantenere quello stile di vita.
Boh lo diceva anche Catalano che è meglio essere ricchi che poveri.
GaC (=grazie al cazzo)! 
Ma tu non vuoi sentirti razza padrona (la razza padrona sé ne frega da generazioni di come stanno gli altri) e vuoi che ti venga riconosciuto un merito straordinario e insieme esprimi una sincera pietà per chi non ha ciò che hai.
Non sono acida e non sono invidiosa, semplicemente è ridicola la tua posizione di ritenere poveretti la maggior parte delle persone.
Ah per quanto riguarda il fatto che non hai capito perché tu sei in una posizione sociale in base a chi sta sotto, non ci credo che tu non sappia nulla di come funziona il sistema economico, dai non ci credo!



Carola ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro ci sono un può di soggetti che io davvero fatico a comprendere  ma renditi conto x un post in cui saluto mia figlia partono insulti
> 
> ma anche io non vorrei  Mai ritrovarmi a fare la vita di brunetta ma cazzi suoi mia le dico che è una vita triste aggredendo  come fa lei
> 
> ...


Veramente io sono davvero contenta della mia vita.
Ah e ho la colf che mi manda foto delle sue vacanze.


----------



## Carola (30 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io sono davvero contenta della mia vita.
> Ah e ho la colf che mi manda foto delle sue vacanze.



Bene e io sono contenta della mia e non mi permetto di giudicare la tua di vita tranne oggi cosa che tu fai con tutti sempre non solo con me 
Se fossi felice forse non saresti così acida 

non ti ricordi come Avevi attaccato non so chi sulla scelta di vacanze a dire tuo costose ?

ma vivi serena sei anche in pensione dio  santo chissà noi 45/50 enni se potremo

ps: la colf non rientra nello status  da ricchi privilegiati e viziati ?
È in regola ? Contributi  ecc ? Roba da ricchi le mie colleghe molte non se la  possono permettere olio di gomito !



Brunetta ha detto:


> La solidarietà per il magone l’hai avuta da me e da tutti.
> Hai una visione di vita in cui chi non raggiunge certe livelli è visto come “uno meno fortunato” e lo hai scritto più volte in forme diverse.
> Ogni volta che fai una uscita di questo genere, ti viene risposto, in vari modi, che sei classista e questo non lo vuoi accettare. Non so perché.
> La posizione classista a volte è inconsapevole, come nel caso della Cirinnà , che se si fosse resa conto, avrebbe certo evitato di dire ciò che ha detto. Non so come possa succedere, eppure succede. Oggi dialogavo su fb con una donna,  un mio contatto che svolge una attività di consulenza aziendale che le rende molto, che non capiva che la questione non fosse che la Cirinnà avesse una donna di servizio. Eppure è una donna colta e intelligente.
> ...



non mi sento razza padrona e se solo mi conoscessi non penseresti questo di me
Anzi proprio il contrario
Non mi sarei mai separata da un uomo che mi avrebbe dato il tipo di vita che tu critichi tanto se avessi desiderato riempirmi la
Vita di determinate cose
Anzi a dire il vero pur con mille altri difetti nemmeno lui ha quel tipo di vita da film che tu immagini non so su che basi
Ne auto ne abiti  costosi ne lusso sicuramente privilegi e benessere questo si ma senza nessuna esasperazione

e non ho definito poveretti nessuno ho detto e ripeto che molte mie conoscenze che fanno lavori a basso reddito ci sono finiti non per scelta
Non significa definirli poveretti non so dove tu lo abbia dedotto molti aspirerebbero a qualcosa in più come morale che sia ma
O non hanno potuto studiare o non sono riuscita a terminare gli studi x esigenze economiche di famiglia o anche solo manca loro per dire uan seconda lingua che oggi come oggi ti limita tanto

questo è difinirli poveretti ? A me non sembra

mia mamma è finita a fare la parrucchiera perché non aveva soldi con padre operaio e mamma sarta inncasa
È una persona meravigliosa che si è diplomata a fatica e avrebbe avuto le capacità per altro e anche il desiderio ma non poteva
Questo intendo x scelte
Era felice ?  No ... Questo intendevo avere la possibilità di scegliere di investire su se stessi poi se fai la
Parrucchiera perché ti paice ma BENISISMO

tutti sto casino e sorto perché non ricordo chi avesse detto che meglio fare ilsaldatore e tornare a casa  la sera..che x il figlio avrebbe valenza diversa una sonora stronzata 

allora i figli di feancoff che e un manager poverini ???
Ma dai che follia di discorso e'?




cmq va bene così scritto resta anche difficile capirsi probabilmente chiacchierando intoni e i giudizi sarebbero diversi x cui pace

buona giornata brunetta


----------



## Lostris (30 Agosto 2021)

Ammazza ma com’è che e trascesa in questo modo la discussione??


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io sono davvero contenta della mia vita.
> Ah e ho la colf che mi manda foto delle sue vacanze.


Io no, sgrunt, la colf sono io.
O meglio anche io. 
Passami il vetril che non ci arrivo.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammazza ma com’è che e trascesa in questo modo la discussione??


Io le donne le vorrei vedere litigare solo dal vivo, nude, nel fango.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Bene e io sono contenta della mia e non mi permetto di giudicare la tua di vita tranne oggi cosa che tu fai con tutti sempre non solo con me
> Se fossi felice forse non saresti così acida
> 
> non ti ricordi come Avevi attaccato non so chi sulla scelta di vacanze a dire tuo costose ?
> ...


Io sono tante cose, ma non acida.
Sono molto comprensiva e lo sai bene, anche se ogni tanto fingi di non ricordare.
Quattro ore alla settimana non è roba da ricchi.
La persona che era stata da me attaccata era Lara che aveva manifestato classismo.
Ma è legittimo essere classisti. Solo che tu e Lara lo siete e non volete ammetterlo.
Mi addormento e mi sveglio con il sorriso perché sono contenta, anzi più ancora accetto la realtà della vita e finché si ha un letto, il riscaldamento, l’acqua calda e un frigorifero con roba da mangiare si ha di che essere contenti.
Tutto il resto è un di più.
Carola nel secondo post (non cito perché oggi il tablet dà i numeri) ti spieghi benissimo.
Io capisco quello che dici e non immagino una vita da film, che forse non hanno neppure i veri milionari. Io non sto discutendo la tua vita (tu lo stai facendo con la mia, con la mia persona) sto discutendo quello che dici.
Però non è importante. Ognuno considera importanti cose diverse.
E ho scritto che non sei razza padrona. Per chi è razza padrona i sottoposti proprio non vengono considerati.


Lostris ha detto:


> Ammazza ma com’è che e trascesa in questo modo la discussione??






Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io no, sgrunt, la colf sono io.
> O meglio anche io.
> Passami il vetril che non ci arrivo.


Risparmia sui motel e, se vuoi, puoi averla. 
Ognuno spende i suoi soldi come vuole. La questione non era questa.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Risparmia sui motel e, se vuoi, puoi averla.
> Ognuno spende i suoi soldi come vuole. La questione non era questa.


Mica vado al motel, non mi serve. 
Lo so che non era questa, ma so anche che ti urta quando si Va OT.


----------



## Vera (30 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro ci sono un può di soggetti che io davvero fatico a comprendere  ma renditi conto x un post in cui saluto mia figlia partono insulti
> 
> ma anche io non vorrei  Mai ritrovarmi a fare la vita di brunetta ma cazzi suoi mia le dico che è una vita triste aggredendo  come fa lei
> 
> ...


Non capisco questa risposta al mio commento ma magari volevi solo sfogarti.
Io ce l'avevo con quelli che, come hai detto tu, si sono presi la briga di venirti a dire in privato di lasciar perdere Tizia e Caio. Sembrano i lecchini che alle elementari andavano dalla maestra a dire "Vera mi ha detto che sono semo".

Comunque, secondo me, hai frainteso gran parte dei ragionamenti che sono stati fatti.
Aggiungo anche che oggi potresti stare ai Caraibi o a spuntare i fagiolini a Canosa... a noi va bene uguale.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mica vado al motel, non mi serve.
> Lo so che non era questa, ma so anche che ti urta quando si Va OT.


Non mi urta niente, figurati.
Solo che il punto non è avere o no una colf.


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> non ti rispondo neanche credi di essere unico a sapere come si lavora male in certe realtà ?
> 
> e chi si lagna scusa
> Avessi potuto l avrei  fatto certo che sono sopravvissuta ai miei figli posso dare questa che io vedo come una bella esp e possibilità e lo faccio
> ...


Nessuno infatti ha contestato il magone. Ti si è detto che quella che per te è un'opportunità,  non lo è in generale, sempre e per tutti. 

Non dovrebbe essere difficile. E no, non credo tu abbia idea di cosa significhi fare un lavoro usurante per una vita intera. 

Si chiama libertà di opinione


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nessuno infatti ha contestato il magone. Ti si è detto che quella che per te è un'opportunità,  non lo è in generale, sempre e per tutti.
> 
> Non dovrebbe essere difficile. E no, non credo tu abbia idea di cosa significhi fare un lavoro usurante per una vita intera.
> 
> Si chiama libertà di opinione


Ma nemmeno crede che una famiglia possa campare con 1.500€ al mese.


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno crede che una famiglia possa campare con 1.500€ al mese.


Al centro di Milano probabilmente è così. Ma chi non esce mai dal proprio ambito sociale, che sia a Milano,  Sydney,  Londra o dove vi pare, non può saperlo


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> non ti rispondo neanche credi di essere unico a sapere come si lavora male in certe realtà ?
> 
> e chi si lagna scusa
> Avessi potuto l avrei  fatto certo che sono sopravvissuta ai miei figli posso dare questa che io vedo come una bella esp e possibilità e lo faccio
> ...





Carola ha detto:


> non ti rispondo neanche credi di essere unico a sapere come si lavora male in certe realtà ?
> 
> e chi si lagna scusa
> Avessi potuto l avrei  fatto certo che sono sopravvissuta ai miei figli posso dare questa che io vedo come una bella esp e possibilità e lo faccio
> ...


Sei anche patetica, non mi conosci ed hai tirato conclusioni.

Sei proprio povera dentro oltre a non capire quello che ti si dice


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Al centro di Milano probabilmente è così. Ma chi non esce mai dal proprio ambito sociale, che sia a Milano,  Sydney,  Londra o dove vi pare, non può saperlo


Dipende cosa si intende per centro e dalla composizione della famiglia.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> non ti rispondo neanche credi di essere unico a sapere come si lavora male in certe realtà ?
> 
> e chi si lagna scusa
> Avessi potuto l avrei  fatto certo che sono sopravvissuta ai miei figli posso dare questa che io vedo come una bella esp e possibilità e lo faccio
> ...


Déjà vu 
Io mi meraviglio come ha avuto successo la Ferragni ( un anno fa non sapevo neanche chi fosse).
Un sacco di curiosi ( quanti milioni ?) che seguono ogni sua mossa, o borsa o qualsiasi cosa che posta, ma poi in realtà rosicano se qualcuno ha qualcosa in più di loro.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende cosa si intende per centro e dalla composizione della famiglia.


Dillo tu che significa centro a Milano


----------



## Vera (1 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Déjà vu
> Io mi meraviglio come ha avuto successo la Ferragni ( un anno fa non sapevo neanche chi fosse).
> Un sacco di curiosi ( quanti milioni ?) che seguono ogni sua mossa, o borsa o qualsiasi cosa che posta, ma poi in realtà rosicano se qualcuno ha qualcosa in più di loro.


(@Lostris pardon)


----------



## Lostris (1 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> (@Lostris pardon)View attachment 9616


figurati, sentiti liberissima


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dillo tu che significa centro a Milano


Per me centro è dentro la prima cerchia. Ma il mercato immobiliare dice entro la circonvallazione o poco dopo. Conosco persone normali (ovvero con gli stipendi da fame come li ha definiti qualcuno) che ci vivono benissimo.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> non ti rispondo neanche credi di essere unico a sapere come si lavora male in certe realtà ?
> 
> e chi si lagna scusa
> Avessi potuto l avrei  fatto certo che sono sopravvissuta ai miei figli posso dare questa che io vedo come una bella esp e possibilità e lo faccio
> ...


Tante discussioni su un argomento talmente ovvio...
Cosa c’è di male nel voler migliorare la  posizione professionale ????
Credete che una saldatrice consiglierà a sua figlia di diventare saldatrice ?
E tu Carol invece di dire che i tuoi figli vanno a fare stage in Australia perché non dici che vanno a fare un stage di raccolta pomodori a Catanzaro ?
Vedrai quanti consensi raccoglierai ! Oltre i pomodori 
« Simpatico  » vedere che quando uno scaglia la pietra gli altri lo seguono. 
E quanti di voi inorriditi dal tenore di vita di Carol andate a sbirciare nei profili dei influencer ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tante discussioni su un argomento talmente ovvio...
> Cosa c’è di male nel voler migliorare la  posizione professionale ????
> Credete che una saldatrice consiglierà a sua figlia di diventare saldatrice ?
> E tu Carol invece di dire che i tuoi figli vanno a fare stage in Australia perché non dici che vanno a fare un stage di raccolta pomodori a Catanzaro ?
> ...


Anche tu capisci poco eehhh!!
Comunque ho conosciuto ragazzi che sono andati in Australia a raccogliere pomodori. Finito lo stage avrebbero dovuto rientrare e non volevano.
Lì non ti fanno rimanere se non dimostri di avere un lavoro, quindi hanno raccolto pomodori.
A te e a Carola, sinceramente un po di lavoro pesante non farebbe male,
Comunque mi pare strano che abbiano fatto entrare in Australia, visto che creano complicazioni a residenti che cercano di rientrare dopo essere andati all'estero.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche tu capisci poco eehhh!!
> Comunque ho conosciuto ragazzi che sono andati in Australia a raccogliere pomodori. Finito lo stage avrebbero dovuto rientrare e non volevano.
> Lì non ti fanno rimanere se non dimostri di avere un lavoro, quindi hanno raccolto pomodori.
> A te e a Carola, sinceramente un po di lavoro pesante non farebbe male,
> Comunque mi pare strano che abbiano fatto entrare in Australia, visto che creano complicazioni a residenti che cercano di rientrare dopo essere andati all'estero.


Vabbè è il colmo che chi è pigro o altro e non ha voglia di studiare o non ce la fa a studiare, consiglierebbe a far lavori pesanti a chi ha studiato tanto. E dice pure all’altro ( che si è fatto un mazzo sui banchi dell’università) che capisce poco .
Il termine ambizione lo conosci ?
Mi sa proprio di no e in mancanza di questa ti rode l’invidia verso chi ha studiato di più.
Con rare eccezioni il lavoro meno retribuito tocca a chi ha studiato poco e viceversa. Che ti piaccia o no, questa è la verità.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche tu capisci poco eehhh!!
> Comunque ho conosciuto ragazzi che sono andati in Australia a raccogliere pomodori. Finito lo stage avrebbero dovuto rientrare e non volevano.
> Lì non ti fanno rimanere se non dimostri di avere un lavoro, quindi hanno raccolto pomodori.
> A te e a Carola, sinceramente un po di lavoro pesante non farebbe male,
> Comunque mi pare strano che abbiano fatto entrare in Australia, visto che creano complicazioni a residenti che cercano di rientrare dopo essere andati all'estero.


P.S. Non conosco la situazione in Australia ma non vedo niente di strano che una volta raccolto i pomodori li mandano indietro.
In effetti è quello che vuole la maggior parte degli italiani per i lavoratori immigrati che arrivano in Italia.
Se gli italiani non vogliono « mantenere » gli immigrati, perché gli australiani dovrebbero voler mantenere gli italiani immigrati ?
Lo stesso identico trattamento.
La coerenza...sempre !
Inoltre ... dici che a te sembra strano che facciano entrare la figlia di Carol in Australia....
Perché ? Per sentito dire o sei stata all’Ambasciata per informarti ?
Per tua informazione nei campus estivi internazionali in Svizzera sono arrivati questa estate ragazzi da altri continenti.
Il mondo continua a girare  renditi conto !
Non puoi paragonare immigrazione stagionale con i stage; sono due cose ben diverse.


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2021)

la metterei più sotto una questione di normalità. Al di là dei cripotonazionalismi di @perplesso e dal marxismo imperante di @Brunetta (giusto per prendere estremismi forumistici), direi che la nostra @Carola si lascia andare a descrizioni di stili di vita che per lei sono appunto "normali". Ma quella è la sua normalità e a volte racconta, forse ingenuamente, cose come se la sua normalità fosse il mondo...   .
Carola è fortunata e forse è un po' bionda


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> la metterei più sotto una questione di normalità. Al di là dei cripotonazionalismi di @perplesso e dal marxismo imperante di @Brunetta (giusto per prendere estremismi forumistici), direi che la nostra @Carola si lascia andare a descrizioni di stili di vita che per lei sono appunto "normali". Ma quella è la sua normalità e a volte racconta, forse ingenuamente, cose come se la sua normalità fosse il mondo...   .
> Carola è fortunata e forse è un po' bionda


Mah... dice che per il mangiare spende 100 euro alla settimana per 4 persone. Non mi sembra esagerato. Ci sono ben altre persone che ostentano, non mi sembra il suo caso.
Deve nascondere il fatto che i figli vanno a sciare o fanno uno stage ?
Ma le piste da sci ( prima del Covid) in Italia erano piene ! Erano tutti extraterrestri o biondi ?
No, semplicemente italiani che vanno a sciare. Cosa c’è di strano ?
Dobbiamo sindacare anche su quante volte si prende l’aperitivo fuori ?
Io molto raramente, ma altri qui dicono che lo fanno spesso. E mica ho detto loro che ostentano o sono cafoni.
Stili di vita diversi, scelte diverse.
Chi investe in aperitivi, chi negli stage per i figli.


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mah... dice che per il mangiare spende 100 euro alla settimana per 4 persone. Non mi sembra esagerato. Ci sono ben altre persone che ostentano, non mi sembra il suo caso.
> Deve nascondere il fatto che i figli vanno a sciare o fanno uno stage ?
> Ma le piste da sci ( prima del Covid) in Italia erano piene ! Erano tutti extraterrestri o biondi ?
> No, semplicemente italiani che vanno a sciare. Cosa c’è di strano ?
> ...


Ma guarda che per me non deve nascondere assolutamente nulla, e non ho mai detto che ostenta o è cafona.
Però ti posso dire che leggendola si ha l'impressione che applichi il suo stile di vita a modelli a cui non si può applicare...tutto qua


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma guarda che per me non deve nascondere assolutamente nulla, e non ho mai detto che ostenta o è cafona.
> Però ti posso dire che leggendola si ha l'impressione che applichi il suo stile di vita a modelli a cui non si può applicare...tutto qua


E soprattutto da per scontato che chi non vive così non sia felice e potenzialmente invidioso


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E soprattutto da per scontato che chi non vive così non sia felice e potenzialmente invidioso


ma non è così e se questo è passato me ne scuso
Dico che per le mie esperienze di vita in ambito Lavorativo  ma anche personale ( amicizie ecc)  avere possibilità di viaggiare studiare fare esperienze  aiuta di più
Ad essere felice non so ...forse sereno o meglio appagato  x me !!!
Ma ripeto x esperienza mia x come sono io
Non escludo che ci sia chi è felice di fare fotocopie ve lHo detto ne conosco una però poi lamenta che no arriva  a fine mese e boh ...

io non arrivo da famiglie benestante anzi dalla malattia di mio papa in avanti e stata una bella fatica e qualche soldo in più vi avrebbe aiutato sicuramente
Anche senza soldi in quegli anni ci siamo
Voluti bene ma c era tensione palpabile

cosa devo dirvi questa è la mia opinione sulla base di cosa ho vissuto e di cosa vedo e di coem sono fatta io

magari mia figlia preferita'x dire vivere in montagna e mettersi la laurea in tasca e non usarla E se sarà felice così ben venga ma vorrei che vedesse cosa c'è in giro prima

tutta sta storia cmq e nata dal commento di non so più chi che definiva il figlio del saldatore più sereno nel gestire assenza del padre o uan cosa analoga ora nn ricordo nemmeno più e anche quella allora è una prese di posizione  come dire chi non vive così e più sereno

comunque amen tante teste tante idee non è un problema nella maniera più assoluta

solo c'è una  sortadi pregiudizio verso chi racconta di esp diverse di vita anche le mie amiche di infanzia a volte mi dicono e tu che vivi in collina adesso ... in mezzo a quelle sucate

e un pregiudizio anche quello ci sono ma non sono tutte così
I genitori che  frequento della zona per via delle scuole ecc e gente che sta bene per cui è normale mandare i figli u anno all estero ma davvero quasi tutti lo fanno ma non sono delle
Merde ricoperte di status symbol  come uno si immagina e gente che sta bene ma normalissima
Questa è la mia vita ma non è presunzione credetemi poi se passa  questo mi dispiace

una mia amica  ieri mi ha detto da lunedì  mio figlio proverà  a fare agente x Tecnocasa
Soldi x università non ne ho non ne ho
Manco x la revisione della macchina ( giuro )

ho pensato  che peccato  sono onesta perché è un ripiego x sto ragazzo sono sincera ho pensato questo sono stronza ?
Se pensate di si pazienza

comunque inutile incaponirsi siamo tutti diversi qui su più argomenti c'è chi tradisce  senza sensi di colpa e sostiene di essere felice e di aver famiglia modello e chi inorridire davanti a tale esempio di coppia  chi è stato tradito e soffre chi perdona chi finge di non vedere ... ognuno agisce sulla base di vissuti di desideri ecc
Ionin certe situazioni sarei depressa un altra nella mia darebbe di matto ecc ecc
Ognuno fa cos crede sia piu corretto ma mi scuso se ho dato da
Pensare che la mia vita sia migliore di altre

saluti



Lara3 ha detto:


> Mah... dice che per il mangiare spende 100 euro alla settimana per 4 persone. Non mi sembra esagerato. Ci sono ben altre persone che ostentano, non mi sembra il suo caso.
> Deve nascondere il fatto che i figli vanno a sciare o fanno uno stage ?
> Ma le piste da sci ( prima del Covid) in Italia erano piene ! Erano tutti extraterrestri o biondi ?
> No, semplicemente italiani che vanno a sciare. Cosa c’è di strano ?
> ...


 Grazie 



patroclo ha detto:


> la metterei più sotto una questione di normalità. Al di là dei cripotonazionalismi di @perplesso e dal marxismo imperante di @Brunetta (giusto per prendere estremismi forumistici), direi che la nostra @Carola si lascia andare a descrizioni di stili di vita che per lei sono appunto "normali". Ma quella è la sua normalità e a volte racconta, forse ingenuamente, cose come se la sua normalità fosse il mondo...   .
> Carola è fortunata e forse è un po' bionda


ecco in parte si è così
Fortunata boh non so si x alcuni aspetti x altri meno 
Bionda  non più il bianco avanza ma li tingo .. 
scherzi a parte non è normale e riconosco il privilegio di avere certe cose  a scapito di altro come x tutti no ?
Un po'la vita si sceglie un po' va come vuole lei d altronde



Lara3 ha detto:


> P.S. Non conosco la situazione in Australia ma non vedo niente di strano che una volta raccolto i pomodori li mandano indietro.
> In effetti è quello che vuole la maggior parte degli italiani per i lavoratori immigrati che arrivano in Italia.
> Se gli italiani non vogliono « mantenere » gli immigrati, perché gli australiani dovrebbero voler mantenere gli italiani immigrati ?
> Lo stesso identico trattamento.
> ...


mia figlia e stata in Australia due anni fa 6 mesi
Adesso non va li 
Mio figlio voleva andare dove andò sua sorella ma qst anno hanno chiuso x cui è andato in Canada (6 mesi anche lui tenta l
Anno e il diploma la ma vediamo come procede nn è automatico diplomarsi li )



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche tu capisci poco eehhh!!
> Comunque ho conosciuto ragazzi che sono andati in Australia a raccogliere pomodori. Finito lo stage avrebbero dovuto rientrare e non volevano.
> Lì non ti fanno rimanere se non dimostri di avere un lavoro, quindi hanno raccolto pomodori.
> A te e a Carola, sinceramente un po di lavoro pesante non farebbe male,
> Comunque mi pare strano che abbiano fatto entrare in Australia, visto che creano complicazioni a residenti che cercano di rientrare dopo essere andati all'estero.


infatti L Australia al momento  e chiusa
Mio figlio ha ripiegato sul Canada 
Lavoro pesante e perché se posso  fare altro essendomi spaccata la testa sui libri lavorando 
Prova a laurearti lavorando poi mi  dici se nn  fatichi  a passare le notti sui libri non c'è solo lavoro manuale 
A me piaceva studiare ma ho fatto molta fatica no avendo fatto x altro un liceo ma un istituto tecnico 
Ma che presunzione che ha lei signora !!!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me centro è dentro la prima cerchia. Ma il mercato immobiliare dice entro la circonvallazione o poco dopo. Conosco persone normali (ovvero con gli stipendi da fame come li ha definiti qualcuno) che ci vivono benissimo.


mia nipote a Milano zona porta Venezia paga 550 mese in 65 mq che divide con altra  studentessa
A meno mio fratello non ha trovato nulla



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno crede che una famiglia possa campare con 1.500€ al mese.


Da voi in 4 con 1500 si campa ?
Davvero ?
Con mutuo e o affitti ?
Qui da me impensabile

ve l ho detto la mia anica fa assistente  socialedi fabbrica vede tutti i gg situazioni di povertà tra gente che lavora con buste paghe strozzate dai prestiti perché non ce la fanno

Io non sono stata comunque uan figlia di papàmantneuta agli studi
Durant e università ho fatto di tutto in settimana e nei eeek end
Commessa segretaria centralinista pattinatrice nei supermercati cassiera baby sitter hostess x la Philip Morris scrutatrice guardarobiera

non ho mai saltato un appello e desideravo fortementelaurearmianche x evitare certi lavori che avevo fatto e trovavo deprimenti noiosi e anche sottopagati
Devo vergognanti di essere ambiziosa ?
Non me ne vergnogno x nulla .

ho Amiche che dopo il diploma hanno scelto di andare alla Rinascente a fare le commesse e sono contente mediamente
Io la dentro impazzivo
Ora mi dicono beate te
Ma beata te un corno io nei week  studiavo tu uscivi con il fidanzato al mare

sono scelte

tornassi indietro x dire farei medicina cambierei di Nuovo x me lavoro più appagante forse non ce ma all epoca idea di studiare 10 anni mi prendeva male e poi non so sarei  stata in grado senza un liceo alle spalle 
Ho due cugini medici che ammiro da morire loro hanno provato e alla fine sono riusciti anche loro non figli di medici


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Da voi in 4 con 1500 si campa ?
> Davvero ?
> Con mutuo e o affitti ?
> Qui da me impensabile
> ...


No non campi...o meglio sopravvivi....ma facendo i salti mortali...
Io ho colleghi che vivono soli col mio stipendio...e vedo la fatica che fanno ad arrivare a fine mese...
C è chi alza il mutuo per pagare le spese condominiali...chi è separato e passa eu 50 per il mantenimento dei 2 figli alla ex moglie...e nemmeno tutti i mesi....

Nella mia famiglia abbiamo entrate normali ma 1500 eu in 4 ...non basterebbero assolutamente...
Basta guardare il conto del dentista...


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No non campi...o meglio sopravvivi....ma facendo i salti mortali...
> Io ho colleghi che vivono soli col mio stipendio...e vedo la fatica che fanno ad arrivare a fine mese...
> C è chi alza il mutuo per pagare le spese condominiali...chi è separato e passa eu 50 per il mantenimento dei 2 figli alla ex moglie...e nemmeno tutti i mesi....
> 
> ...


ma non perché va Be che io sono sucata ma mia mamma ha una pensione decorosa della reversibilità e fa fatica ... ed è da sola


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> sono sucata


??
Mi sono persa il significato?
Se vuoi dire che hai una buona disponibilità economica da me si dice bombata!!!


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ??
> Mi sono persa il significato?
> Se vuoi dire che hai una buona disponibilità economica da me si dice bombata!!!


termine volgare che significata quello

ma non lo sono almeno se rapportata al mio vicinato 

comunque non sono ricca eh ora non vorrei passasse sto messaggio benestante da lavoro non di famiglia

qui intorno c è gente che sta al parco o anche al bar fino alle10 del mattino sono i ricchi da generazioni che però x me sono leultime poi finiu u film

Noi stiamo bene da lavoro nostro nessun nonno che paga nulla anzi mia mammase posso la porto con me qualche gg in giro visto che ha rinunciato ad alcune cose  nella sua vita che mi fa piacere faccia adesso oltre ad averla con noi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> termine volgare che significata quello
> 
> ma non lo sono almeno se rapportata al mio vicinato
> 
> ...


Se hai un lavoro ben pagato e si lavora in 2 è un attimo avere un buon reddito...
Ma è anche un attimo tornare a dei livelli normalissimi...
Ne stavo parlando oggi con una mia collega...
Dove lavoro io siamo arrivati quasi tutti perché perso lavoro precedente (e che per alcuni ha significato una riduzione dello stipendio del 50%)...
Parlo per chi ha dai 40 anni in su...
Perché i ragazzini che arrivano li ci arrivano perché con la situazione del mercato lavorativo devi sentirti fortunato a trovare un occupazione seria...
E la maggior parte è semplicemente diplomato...
O laurea triennale senza altre specializzazioni...

Non mettetemi in croce...ma purtroppo è la realtà...

E siamo circa una sessantina di persone...non 2...


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se hai un lavoro ben pagato e si lavora in 2 è un attimo avere un buon reddito...
> Ma è anche un attimo tornare a dei livelli normalissimi...
> Ne stavo parlando oggi con una mia collega...
> Dove lavoro io siamo arrivati quasi tutti perché perso lavoro precedente (e che per alcuni ha significato una riduzione dello stipendio del 50%)...
> ...


mio sono fortunata lavoro x una realtà sana
C'è gente che si lamenta anche qui dentro cmq

follia


----------



## Lostris (2 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ??
> Mi sono persa il significato?
> Se vuoi dire che hai una buona disponibilità economica da me si dice bombata!!!


Ma come parlate?!?!?


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma come parlate?!?!?


" sucata"è un termine di qui x dire benestante e anche un filo fighetta
Dispregiativo ovviamente


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè è il colmo che chi è pigro o altro e non ha voglia di studiare o non ce la fa a studiare, consiglierebbe a far lavori pesanti a chi ha studiato tanto. E dice pure all’altro ( che si è fatto un mazzo sui banchi dell’università) che capisce poco .
> Il termine ambizione lo conosci ?
> Mi sa proprio di no e in mancanza di questa ti rode l’invidia verso chi ha studiato di più.
> Con rare eccezioni il lavoro meno retribuito tocca a chi ha studiato poco e viceversa. Che ti piaccia o no, questa è la verità.


non avevo letto intervento di Ginevra perché evito se posso ste perle me ne basta una ogni tanto (sono quanto di più lontano dal mio modo di pensare )ma la tua risposta mi ha incuriosita  
No va be follia cioè suo figlio lo manderebbe a saldare piuttosto che a studiare
Credo sia unica madre che conosco con cotanta ambizione 
Ambizione poi non è di x se una brutta parola peggio pigrizia x me
Ambizione non significa sfruttamento di nessuno e carrierista non significa essere dei figli di buona donna 
Chi lo pensa e ' limitato o ignorante nel senso di ignorare


----------



## Lostris (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> " sucata"è un termine di qui x dire benestante e anche un filo fighetta
> Dispregiativo ovviamente


Io conoscevo solo lo squisito imperativo “suca”, gli aggettivi intorno non li conosco 

Pensavo che fosse il tuo solito problema di dislessia grafica da cell e che quindi il termine fosse un altro.
Ma il senso si capiva


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche tu capisci poco eehhh!!
> Comunque ho conosciuto ragazzi che sono andati in Australia a raccogliere pomodori. Finito lo stage avrebbero dovuto rientrare e non volevano.
> Lì non ti fanno rimanere se non dimostri di avere un lavoro, quindi hanno raccolto pomodori.
> A te e a Carola, sinceramente un po di lavoro pesante non farebbe male,
> Comunque mi pare strano che abbiano fatto entrare in Australia, visto che creano complicazioni a residenti che cercano di rientrare dopo essere andati all'estero.


ti ho già detto che se ignori evita di fare commenti e pensare  strano

chiama una qualsiasi scuola  "che si occupi di scambi con estero ed informati
Quei posti allucinanti dove gente che studia prova a valutare un' esperienza in un altro paese solitamente figli di papà svogliati e pluriviziati  nella tua piccola visione di comare da paesino che non brilla certo per iniziativa ( cit. de andre )


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io conoscevo solo lo squisito imperativo “suca”, gli aggettivi intorno non li conosco
> 
> Pensavo che fosse il tuo solito problema di dislessia grafica da cell e che quindi il termine fosse un altro.
> Ma il senso si capiva


 Ma voi scrivete da pc?
La mia azienda vieta qualsiasi social sono bloccati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io conoscevo solo lo squisito imperativo “suca”, gli aggettivi intorno non li conosco
> 
> Pensavo che fosse il tuo solito problema di dislessia grafica da cell e che quindi il termine fosse un altro.
> Ma il senso si capiva


Anche io ero rimasta al classico "suca"
Ho proprio chiesto per quello...
Paese che vai...suca..ta che trovi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma voi scrivete da pc?
> La mia azienda vieta qualsiasi social sono bloccati


Io solo da Cell...anche da me PC bloccati


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io ero rimasta al classico "suca"
> Ho proprio chiesto per quello...
> Paese che vai...suca..ta che trovi


----------



## Lostris (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma voi scrivete da pc?
> La mia azienda vieta qualsiasi social sono bloccati


No no scrivo da cellulare.


----------



## Vera (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma voi scrivete da pc?
> La mia azienda vieta qualsiasi social sono bloccati


Qui tanti scrivono dal cellulare. Compresa me che sono bionda


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Qui tanti scrivono dal cellulare. Compresa me che sono bionda


ahia bionda


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Qui tanti scrivono dal cellulare. Compresa me che sono bionda


Bionda bionda o come me decoloratissima?


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bionda bionda o come me decoloratissima?


io colpo di sole uan volta ero bionda di mio
A me paice tanto il castano caldo
Ma si vedono prima i bianchi


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè è il colmo che chi è pigro o altro e non ha voglia di studiare o non ce la fa a studiare, consiglierebbe a far lavori pesanti a chi ha studiato tanto. E dice pure all’altro ( che si è fatto un mazzo sui banchi dell’università) che capisce poco .
> Il termine ambizione lo conosci ?
> Mi sa proprio di no e in mancanza di questa ti rode l’invidia verso chi ha studiato di più.
> Con rare eccezioni il lavoro meno retribuito tocca a chi ha studiato poco e viceversa. Che ti piaccia o no, questa è la verità.


Ambizioni.... Laureato con lode in economia e commercio ora fa lo chef in Australia. 
Hai mai pensato che lo studio è pura cultura, una preparazione. Poi si scopre di avere altre passioni. 
Il raccoglitore di pomodori ora è uno chef, anche di un certo rango. 
Credo che il tuo concetto di ambizione sia molto antico



Lara3 ha detto:


> P.S. Non conosco la situazione in Australia ma non vedo niente di strano che una volta raccolto i pomodori li mandano indietro.
> In effetti è quello che vuole la maggior parte degli italiani per i lavoratori immigrati che arrivano in Italia.
> Se gli italiani non vogliono « mantenere » gli immigrati, perché gli australiani dovrebbero voler mantenere gli italiani immigrati ?
> Lo stesso identico trattamento.
> ...


Informazione del mio amico italiano che lavora lì. 
Il mondo non è solo la Svizzera.



Carola ha detto:


> infatti L Australia al momento  e chiusa
> Mio figlio ha ripiegato sul Canada
> Lavoro pesante e perché se posso  fare altro essendomi spaccata la testa sui libri lavorando
> Prova a laurearti lavorando poi mi  dici se nn  fatichi  a passare le notti sui libri non c'è solo lavoro manuale
> ...


Giusto i sacrifici li fai solo tu, dimenticavo, la tua predisposizione al l'ostentazione


----------



## Vera (2 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bionda bionda o come me decoloratissima?


Sono tutta naturale


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che se ignori evita di fare commenti e pensare  strano
> 
> chiama una qualsiasi scuola  "che si occupi di scambi con estero ed informati
> Quei posti allucinanti dove gente che studia prova a valutare un' esperienza in un altro paese solitamente figli di papà svogliati e pluriviziati  nella tua piccola visione di comare da paesino che non brilla certo per iniziativa ( cit. de andre )


Ciccia i visti non li concedono in tantissimi paesi. 
Altro che scambi culturali. Vedo che le regole internazionali attuali ti sono sconosciute.


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ambizioni.... Laureato con lode in economia e commercio ora fa lo chef in Australia.
> Hai mai pensato che lo studio è pura cultura, una preparazione. Poi si scopre di avere altre passioni.
> Il raccoglitore di pomodori ora è uno chef, anche di un certo rango.
> Credo che il tuo concetto di ambizione sia molto antico


Forse continuo a in capire sei troppo srri


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Giusto i sacrifici li fai solo tu, dimenticavo, la tua predisposizione al l'ostentazione


Mai detto questo 
Sei tu che dici ad altri cosa dovrebbero fare 

Sei  invidiosa e vedi ostentazione dove non c'è
Anzi ometto cose per timore di essere attaccata perché conosco  l invidia  l ho sentita tante volte e sempre  da donne come te non ti conosco ma sono certa di sapere come  sei di Che specie 
Ho detto dello sci e dei viaggi e gaurda che casino
Sei come quelle frustate  che vanno sui social a criticare persone famose magari   
O criticano la collega arrivata in posizione importante perché l avrà sicuramente data 

Non c'è speranza con donne così e chiudo qui


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Informazione del mio amico italiano che lavora lì.
> Il mondo non è solo la Svizzera.


Ok. Per sentito dire dal tuo amico. Che fa uno stage lì spero. Perché di stage stavamo parlando, non di raccolta pomodori.


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ciccia i visti non li concedono in tantissimi paesi.
> Altro che scambi culturali. Vedo che le regole internazionali attuali ti sono sconosciute.


Cosa ti ho detto Australia e chiusa se no sarebbe andato lì ma si doveva partire  a luglio e a luglio la situazione era quella di non apertura
Neanche x i pomodori 

il Canada ha aperto ed è partito a
Metà agosto

no va be 

Lei non sta mica bene


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok. Per sentito dire dal tuo amico. Che fa uno stage lì spero. Perché di stage stavamo parlando, non di raccolta pomodori.


ma adesso mette in dubbio anche l' operato di società di scambi serie
Mio figlio e partiti  e arrivato e freq regolarmente scuola la
Sto figlio di papà !!
Peccato che parti solo s ehai buona media e i docenti  sono d accordo se no anche con tutti i soldi del mondo stai qui con Ginevra  l


----------



## Lara3 (2 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ciccia i visti non li concedono in tantissimi paesi.
> Altro che scambi culturali. Vedo che le regole internazionali attuali ti sono sconosciute.


....come avrà mandato Carol  i suoi figli in giro per il mondo senza conoscere le regole internazionali?
Meno male che c’è tuo amico che ti spiega le regole internazionali!


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Forse continuo a in capire sei troppo srri
> 
> 
> Mai detto questo
> ...


1pratici altri sport, del tuo sci frega meno di zero, visto che non mi piace
2  viaggi ne faccio ma non sento la necessità di raccontare qui
3 non ho colleghe
4 ho social x questioni di lavoro 
Devi essere messa male per trarre queste conclusioni  eeehhh


----------



## Vera (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma adesso mette in dubbio anche l' operato di società di scambi serie
> Mio figlio e partiti  e arrivato e freq regolarmente scuola la
> Sto figlio di papà !!
> Peccato che parti solo s ehai buona media e i docenti  sono d accordo se no anche con tutti i soldi del mondo stai qui con Ginevra


@perplesso   attiva il servizio di traduzione, per favore


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 1pratici altri sport, del tuo sci frega meno di zero, visto che non mi piace
> 2  viaggi ne faccio ma non sento la necessità di raccontare qui
> 3 non ho colleghe
> 4 ho social x questioni di lavoro
> Devi essere messa male per trarre queste conclusioni  eeehhh


Bene sei felice meno male ci stavamo preoccupando ora ci hai fatto  la lista e siamo contenti 
D altronde si evince la tua serenità


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> @perplesso   attiva il servizio di traduzione, per favore




Sto  cazzus di iPhone da ricchi


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok. Per sentito dire dal tuo amico. Che fa uno stage lì spero. Perché di stage stavamo parlando, non di raccolta pomodori.


Ha la residenza ora



Carola ha detto:


> ma adesso mette in dubbio anche l' operato di società di scambi serie
> Mio figlio e partiti  e arrivato e freq regolarmente scuola la
> Sto figlio di papà !!
> Peccato che parti solo s ehai buona media e i docenti  sono d accordo se no anche con tutti i soldi del mondo stai qui con Ginevra  l


Ma......



Carola ha detto:


> Bene sei felice meno male ci stavamo preoccupando ora ci hai fatto  la lista e siamo contenti
> D altronde si evince la tua serenità


Io sono serena, mi piace cazziare le sborone


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io sono serena, mi piace cazziare le sborone


Certo  , certo


----------



## ivanl (2 Settembre 2021)

A me carola non pare sborona, mi sembra solo molto bionda


----------



## Vera (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Sto  cazzus di iPhone da ricchi


Assumi qualcuno che scrive al posto tuo, no?


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Assumi qualcuno che scrive al posto tuo, no?


giusto !!!


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> la metterei più sotto una questione di normalità. Al di là dei cripotonazionalismi di @perplesso e dal marxismo imperante di @Brunetta (giusto per prendere estremismi forumistici), direi che la nostra @Carola si lascia andare a descrizioni di stili di vita che per lei sono appunto "normali". Ma quella è la sua normalità e a volte racconta, forse ingenuamente, cose come se la sua normalità fosse il mondo...   .
> Carola è fortunata e forse è un po' bionda


1-quale cripto?
2-che hai da ridire sulle bionde?



Vera ha detto:


> @perplesso   attiva il servizio di traduzione, per favore


Ci ho provato, ma google dice che non ce la può fare



ivanl ha detto:


> A me carola non pare sborona, mi sembra solo molto bionda


Noto una vena di razzismo antibionde.  Guarda che qui si deve parlare male solo dei pisani e consimili.  Ed ovviamente dei mangiarane


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2021)

Provo un lieve imbarazzo per una discussione che si è arenata nell’invidia. Ci manca solo di arrivare a “laureate al classico con la borsa di Livorno“.
Ogni società, cerco di sintetizzare, si inizia a studiare alle elementari con la piramide sociale degli egizi, ha una struttura sociale che comprende molte persone che svolgono attività pagate meno e poche persone che svolgono attività pagate molto o moltissimo.
È intuibile che il Marchionne di turno guadagna moltissimo in virtù del lavoro di chi guadagna poco, a volte in virtù di chi viene proprio licenziato.
È evidente che ognuno di noi o dei nostri figli preferirebbe essere chi occupa il posto di Marchionne e dei suoi “collaboratori”, piuttosto di quello dell’operaio alla linea e, ancor di più, di quello licenziato.
Certamente tra chi si trova nel tronco di piramide più vicino al vertice vi sono persone di valore, non solo intelligenti, ma che hanno studiato, ma a volte no, ma che hanno acquisito competenze adeguate a quel ruolo, un po’ come gli scribi tra gli egizi.
Ma senza il resto della piramide, soprattutto la base,  crollerebbe tutto. @patroclo non c’è bisogno di essere marxista per vederlo. Del resto esistono molte persone che hanno studiato, ma non trovano una collocazione che sarebbe adeguata, semplicemente perché l’organizzazione economica non ha abbastanza posti per tutti.
Pensare che, se si impegnassero, tutti potrebbero fare parte del tronco di piramide alto dove si hanno soddisfazioni personali ed economiche, è evidentemente ridicolo.
Non capisco perché debba essere detto.
Ovviamente ognuno per sé e i propri figli si augura almeno di non essere proprio la base, ma, se ha un minimo di senso di realtà, si rende conto che lì qualcuno ci deve stare, perché senza saldatori non ci sarebbe la propria auto ecc (credo che sia superfluo dire che senza chi munge le mucche tra il letame, non avremmo i cappuccini nella pasticceria elegante ecc)
Per questo dire che “con quegli stipendi si fa la fame” o “poverini non hanno potuto studiare“ è classista .
Non è invidia e non è una accusa nei confronti di chi invece sta abbastanza su nella piramide da star tranquillo, dire che se si dice che chi ha gli stipendi che ha la stragrande maggioranza della popolazione, fa la fame , inconsapevolmente sta dicendo una cosa classista. Essere classista significa credere che il proprio tenore di vita sia normale e pure esprimere un empatica solidarietà nei confronti dei meno fortunati (quasi tutti).
Non è un reato essere classisti, in qualche modo lo siamo tutti talvolta quando ci commuoviamo per i raccoglitori di pomodori, ma poi compriamo le conserve a basso prezzo.


----------



## Vera (2 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Noto una vena di razzismo antibionde.


Oh, bravo! Che merde


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Provo un lieve imbarazzo per una discussione che si è arenata nell’invidia. Ci manca solo di arrivare a “laureate al classico con la borsa di Livorno“.
> Ogni società, cerco di sintetizzare, si inizia a studiare alle elementari con la piramide sociale degli egizi, ha una struttura sociale che comprende molte persone che svolgono attività pagate meno e poche persone che svolgono attività pagate molto o moltissimo.
> È intuibile che il Marchionne di turno guadagna moltissimo in virtù del lavoro di chi guadagna poco, a volte in virtù di chi viene proprio licenziato.
> È evidente che ognuno di noi o dei nostri figli preferirebbe essere chi occupa il posto di Marchionne e dei suoi “collaboratori”, piuttosto di quello dell’operaio alla linea e, ancor di più, di quello licenziato.
> ...


ma io non credo che il mio tenore di vita sia normale ma devo verognarmi se con il lavoro siamo arrivati a questo tenore non ho capito ?
Cosa c entra  mai detto che lo trovo normale sono conscia di essere fortunata e anche brava

ho iniziato facendo la segretaria qui dentro perché dopo due  trasfermienti x seguire mio marito questo ho trovato
Potevo stare a casa ma l azienda e 'sana  e mi sono detta proviamo
Poi con il tempo ho fatto una piccola carriera senza sgomitare portando idee e progetti che sono andati a buon fine e chi ha creduto in me e stata una donna senza figli super in carriera valida e positiva alla quale devo tanto
Se ci vedete lo stereotipo della bionda scema  ma fate come volete signori non mi tocca ci rido anche su
Credo di meritare tutto quello che è stato e anche di essere e stata fortunata di trovarmi al momento giusto al posto giusto
Ma so che molte sarebbero state ferme a casa con il marito dirigente senza sbattersi da sole questo è innegabile
Fate la segretaria mi piaceva ??no !! Vedevo altre seguire progetti andare da clienti e mi sarebbe piaciuto c'è qualcosa di male in questo nel voler crescere credere in qualcosa ?
Si dico poverini quelli che non possono studiare perché è così
In Inghilterra c'è il prestito d onore qui no e lo studio lo ritengo sacrosanto x crescere
Poi che ci siano teste di cazzo laureate e persone colte e capaci senza titolo di studio e altrettanto vero

Posso dare ai miei figlistrumenti e ne do
Potrei fare di più magari  ma anche noL auto se L pagheranno   come  feci  io nesusno di noi ha cose di lusso ne cagate  simili e il mio ex ci lavora nel settore del lusso mai avuto nulla ne io ne i figli non ci interessa ma non critico chi ama le firme 
Si scio e uno sport caro mi piace e posso farlo me lo pago non me lo regala la regione a me come tanti altri

non Ritengo normale il mio tenore perché sono cresciuta con altro tenore quidni lo ritengo un valore raggiunto e ne sonofelice che male c'è ?

normale lo riterrà chi  in certi contesti ci e nato e ha tutto facile vive di rendite ecc

non tuti quelli che si impegnano possono crescere ma certo che con la terza media fai ben poco poi ti sta bene quel poco buon x te
Se i miei figli mi avesserò detto dopo le medie  lasciamo la scuola avrei fatto uan battaglia x convincerli del contrario

ma non significa ritenere normale la mia vita
Ma che cavolo c'entra volete vedere il marcio  dove non c'è sembra che parliate con un ereditiera  ho mai detto questo ?
Comunque ci abbaimo perso anche troppo tempo importante che ciascuno sia felice di cosa ha x cui tutto a posto 

il tema era il papà saldatore che il figlio apprezzerebbe di più
Di marchionne ve ne era uno ed era anche estremamente solo non lo invidio di
Sicuro e qnd mio ex andò via io feci una battaglia x farlo desistere quello che avevanmo per me era già tanto e ci ho sofferto e ci soffro x la mancanza verso i ragazzi ma è andata così 
Anche Franco andrà via non mi smebra però un cattivo padre non?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma io non credo che il mio tenore di vita sia normale ma devo verognarmi se con il lavoro siamo arrivati a questo tenore non ho capito ?
> Cosa c entra  mai detto che lo trovo normale sono conscia di essere fortunata e anche brava
> 
> ho iniziato facendo la segretaria qui dentro perché dopo due  trasfermienti x seguire mio marito questo ho trovato
> ...


Mi arrendo. Magari ne parleremo davanti a un caffè e ci capiremo.
Comunque io non credo nel merito, sono più propensa a credere a un insieme di impegno/carattere/autostima/*fortuna*.


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi arrendo. Magari ne parleremo davanti a un caffè e ci capiremo.
> Comunque io non credo nel merito, sono più propensa a credere a un insieme di impegno/carattere/autostima/*fortuna*.


ma si un caffè volentieri , davvero


----------

